# [Official] Cooler Master HAF-XB Club!



## t77snapshot (Nov 21, 2012)

*Updated~11/28/12*

_***Note: This thread is intended for those who own or are interested in the Haf Xb, please respect our club by following TPU's guidelines  thank you.***_








******

Hello! Welcome to the official Cooler Master Haf XB Case Clubhouse here @ TPU!! This club is for the fans and those who are interested in owning an XB themselves. If you would like to join the community, please send me a PM and/or post up some pics and a description of your build.


Official Website: here 
Official Haf-Xb site: here
*Microsite** for your eye pleasure* 

*The LAN Box / Open Air Chassis Reviews:*
*
*t*ech*p*ower*u*p!
*
Tweaktown
*
Hardware Secrets
*
Legitreviews
*
benchmarkreviews
*
overclockersclub
*

*Video Review* by: HardwareCanucks here

*Unboxing Video* by: Newegg here

*Unboxing Video* by: LinusTechTips here

*Unboxing Video* by: LavcoPriceTech here

*Via Español: Unboxing Video* by: tunuevapc here

*Component Installation + Benchmarks* by: HiTechLegion here


-------------------------------------------------------------








-------------------------------------------------------------


*Members:*

*t77snapshot

sneekypeet

AthlonX2

1ceTr0n

Rage33

Crow47

p_o_s_pc

Darksword

tastegw

kayan

pathfindercod

puma99dk|

LaMokona

RagingShadow07

Boneface

Scott66

bpgt64

exiledryan

wontonoodlesoup

Death_Masta187

Jamin280672

bogmali

Spades

simroz

GreiverBlade

k1llc0r3

*
*[ 26 ] Members and counting..*


-------------------------------------------------------------


*Members Build Logs*:
.
.
*Harley Davidson Mod* By: tastegw
.
.

-------------------------------------------------------------


*How far will you go to MOD the XB? Show us what you got!*







-------------------------------------------------------------








-------------------------------------------------------------





*Want to purchase a Cooler Master's HAF-XB
Lan/Test Bench Case? (retail)* 

Newegg: *here*
tigerdirect: *here* 
Amazon: *here*
 

]*Haf XB Parts from CM.com*:

Window Top Panel *here*
Front Panel replacement *here*
Motherboard Tray *here*

-------------------------------------------------








-------------------------------------------------

Other Cooler Master threads
you may be interested in:

TPU's CM News Archives: click here

Cooler Master Case Club: click here


----------------------------------

*Don't forget to rate this thread*

----------------------------------
​


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2012)

I really love the whole idea behind this case and haven't seen anything quite like it before. It's like Cooler Master took all the features of a full tower gaming case and transformed it into a mid-sized Lan box/ test bench. I have been craving that desire to build another water cooled/ gaming rig, but didn't want another tower. The Xb is my answer and will be posting my build log here. 

Hardware I have purchased for my Xb_uild_ so far... 











This new build will also be dedicated to crunching @100% !! Updates to follow, stay tuned...


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> I really love the whole idea behind this case and haven't seen anything quite like it before. It's like Cooler Master took all the features of a full tower gaming case and transformed it into a mid-sized Lan box/ test bench. I have been craving that desire to build another water cooled/ gaming rig, but didn't want another tower. The Xb is my answer and will be posting my build log here.
> 
> Hardware I have purchased for my Xb_uild_ so far...
> 
> ...



Nice board and proc
BTW it wouldn't hurt to re-polish that CPU, I think I just wiped the TIM off when I shipped it (that way you are sure there is no oxidation on the copper)
Do I get honorary ownership if I provide an image of my build?


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Nice board and proc
> BTW it wouldn't hurt to re-polish that CPU, I think I just wiped the TIM off when I shipped it (that way you are sure there is no oxidation on the copper)



I shall do that, Thanks for the extra tip sp. 



> Do I get honorary ownership if I provide an image of my build?



Yes of course!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2012)

Done, done, and done


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 22, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> Done, done, and done
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121121/29.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121121/37.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121121/36.jpg


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2012)

Your XB rig looks awesome!!! 

Welcoming sneekypeet as our first member of the club! New feature, every member in the list of the original post will have their rig pics linked to their username. I got this idea from a club in another forum and I feel it's a fun way to personalize each member into the OP.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 22, 2012)

All I have for today is a night shot.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> All I have for today is a night shot.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121121/SAM_2223.jpg



*Welcome to the club!*

Oh wow what a tease Athlon  Did you mount a rad on the right side panel?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 22, 2012)

well,actually the sidepanel isnt there. The radiator is mounted to the rail with brackets and thumbscrews,and to be more precise its the swiftech H20-220 EDGE HD kit with some love from the guys at corsair.


----------



## corehazard (Nov 22, 2012)

Great very practical and compact case for LAN goers like myself. 
Might consider replacing my HAF 912 with this one.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 22, 2012)

Can I be in the club before i get my case? I put the case order on hold for now,as i wanted to get the watercooling and i'm waiting them to become back in stock on Amazon so i can get free shipping(saves $15-$22)
the watercooling stuff was on sale for black friday so I couldn't pass it up.

Does the dual 120mm rad have to be a slim or can it be a normal size(such as the MCR240,or a dual 120 xflow,stelth GT 240,just examples of what i consider normal thickness)

My build is going to have the following parts
i7 3770k
Asus P8Z77-V Pro
2x2gb Ripjaws(upgrading soon)
Asus GTX460 1gb+PNY GTX465 1gb
DD M6 Copper/Nickel CPU block
Fixed speed D5 
1/2 black fat boy barbs
7/16 tube(not sure of color or brand)
Still trying to decide rad and fans(likely will be a copper koolance with medium speed yates,or dual swiffty)
Danger Den RAD-Reservoir
possible video card blocks if i can find a good price on uni's
The system will be crunching on CPU 24/7 and folding on GPUs when crunching doesn't have WUs.

The rig won't ever be idle.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2012)

can be a thicker rad, it just ends up making wiring a little tougher, but not impossible.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 22, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> can be a thicker rad, it just ends up making wiring a little tougher, but not impossible.



So sneaky do you think this will fit? 
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...-_Copper_Edition_CG-240CuP.html?tl=g30c95s160


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 22, 2012)

maybe you can get Athlon to measure it out for you and see what 60mm covers.

Also you may want to check the specs of the inside of the chassis versus the radiator and length of the GPU.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 22, 2012)

sub'd


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 22, 2012)

sneekypeet said:


> maybe you can get Athlon to measure it out for you and see what 60mm covers.



Athlon, would you be willing to do this and post it for all of us that are considering adding watercooling the XB?


If it won't fit then i have some other rads in mind, I just really like the look of the nearly all copper rad.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 22, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Can I be in the club before i get my case? I put the case order on hold for now,as i wanted to get the watercooling and i'm waiting them to become back in stock on Amazon so i can get free shipping(saves $15-$22)



Yes! I will add your name to the members list and link your pics when they become available.

Btw, you should pm Athlon about the measurements for that rad size, he messaged me earlier offering any info we might interested in regarding the Xb.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 22, 2012)

Think I am going to be selling some items soon in order to afford this case. I have everything I need aside from the case itself. I have all the watercooling gear as well.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 22, 2012)

My front rad is 125x58.5x286mm so that one should fit


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 24, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Think I am going to be selling some items soon in order to afford this case. I have everything I need aside from the case itself. I have all the watercooling gear as well.



That is great news! Any idea's what colors your going with? I have always wanted to do a black and white theme or maybe a blk/wht/red theme, I haven't fully committed yet lol! Whatcha thinking of selling stinger? Lets get the goods up so we can have ourselves another club member.


----------



## Dimk (Nov 25, 2012)

*Buy Cooler Master HAF XB*

Hi guys, please can you help me ? Where i can buy HAF XB ?
I live in Russia, but don't see nowhere him, only in Newegg, but they didnt ship abroad
Can you help ? Much apreciated


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 25, 2012)

Give it some time, I'm sure they'll show up. Here in Mexico they aren't up for sale yet but should be around next month.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 27, 2012)

I got some new goodies for the Xb build, but I am installing FarCry 3 right now cause I can't waittttt


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2012)

You got the SSD I have been eyeing. But i think i will pull the trigger on a couple of the cheap 50gb dell's. They are cheap and small but should make for a fairly fast OS drive. It has to be faster then my old 80gb SATA II drive from 07 I am using(it was my spare drive,the lappy drive i was using died)

I'm still waiting for Amazon to get the case back in stock so i can order it. Maybe next week on payday it will be in, I'm about to just order it from someplace else for a little more.I'm not liking having to wait for this case.

Here is something Fed-ex left for me today to see when I got home from work, The other stuff for  the loop is on the way. Just so you guys know, I didn't get the coolgate CU plated rad, went with a slim XSPC, as to allow for more room for wires and the price was right. I may go to the CU plated one when i'm ready to setup watercooling for the 2nd cruncher.







D5 pump
DD M6 CPU block with Intel mounting
fatboy 1/2" ID G1/4 Barbs


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks p_o_s! These are my first ssd's _ever_ and I am looking forward to the performance jump from those ancient hdd's.

Awwwwww the CU plated rad would have looked so unique  , well it's probably for the better when it comes to a hassle free build. I am going with a slim rad for the front fans as well, I also plan on having a 120 rad at the rear and maaaaybe thinking of an 80mm dual rad? Yes!! thats right... an 80x2 radiator on the bottom.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2012)

Not sure that dual 80mm rad would be much good or usefull, may just add restriction.
I will see once i have the case in front of me if i will get the CU rad in the near future.

I some how doubt that just a slim dual 120mm rad is going to give me the temps that I want once i get the GPU(s) in line also, So adding a single 120mm or going to the thick CU rad maybe having to happen.

I look forward to seeing your build when its done. Do you have the case yet or just getting the goodies together right now,as I am?


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Not sure that dual 80mm rad would be much good or usefull, may just add restriction.
> 
> I look forward to seeing your build when its done. Do you have the case yet or just getting the goodies together right now,as I am?



Yeah I was told by others that the 80mm radiator might just be a waist of money, but I really want to do something with those vintage 80mil fan mounts, lol! 

Same here. I wanted to make the club when the case was in my hands, but I just couldn't wait. I was going to buy the Xb the following week after it's release, but Newegg removed the free shipping which totally sucked. But it's cool cause I still need a gpu/ block, cpu block and some other hardware as well. I do agree that it would be much easier to have the case so we can do more thorough planning. I am surprised Amazon is lagging so hard on restocking :shadedshu, have you seen Tiger Direct? they have it for $115 w/ free shipping (not sure why there site doesn't have pics up yet though).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2012)

I have had it in my tigerdirecct cart all day trying to bring myself to click the order.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Nov 29, 2012)

Got mine finally all set up, this thing is a real treat to work with! I just wish the toolless drive bay holders were a bit sturdier, they don't hold my optical drive in real well. I've more parts and plans for the case in the near future including window, more lights, possible paint job, new fans, decals and other ideas but for now, this will have to do. My mATX mobo sure looks small and puny inside this case, but owell...


*Well figures, I get my new toy and someone already claims before I even get to open it lol! But its here!
*







*Even the box itself is sexy and rich feeling,  has a smooth, slick texture to it! The case is well protected by the stiff cardboard box and plenty of styrofoam padding all around, UPS/FedEX would have to try hard to damage the case*






*
Oooh very nice! First thing I noticed is that the cases paint texure has a very durable feeling to it, almost like a spray on truck liner, you will have to try to scratch it!  The unit feels incredibly solid when I took it out, gotta freaking love cold rolled steel, aluminum can never beat the tight, strong and firm built of a quality steel case!
*






*The handles feel GREAT and makes moving the XB is so SMOOTH and easy! They are supported by the steel chassis behind the panel, so even fully loaded, this sucker aint gonna fall apart on you transporting it around, LAN partying with this thing in the future is gonna rock!*






*
I didnt' realize exactly HOW big this XB was until I put it next to "Night Fire" my Antec mini-P180. The pictures speak for themselves!  Thats a 20'' Viewsonic monitor for comparison sake to give you an idea of this bad boys size*



























*Moving inward, my faithful furry assistant decides this cases needs a complete check through with cat senses!  

Again, the interior paint job feels awesome, VERY solid and well done! Again, it reminds me a spray on truck lining, thats how tough it feels, it has a very nice rough feeling to it but not sandpaper like. Corsair could learn something of how to paint/powerdcoat their cases from coolermaster, their interior paint jobs are easily damaged/scratched in my experience with them
*

















*Yep, looks kitty approved!*








*
Ok, time to take it apart and see the inside of this ultimate bady boy cube!

With the side panels removed, the front comes off with 7 tabs fairly easily. The plastic feels durable enough the front benzel doesn't flex much, but be mindful, it feels like it could be easily scratched. The front panel Power and reset buttons ARE NOT spring loaded, they are more modern "tap" style button which you find on todays tablets and smartphones and frankly, I like this as a nice change from decades of spring loaded buttons on computer cases, time for a change. * 







*Weird, how they have enough room for a PCB to have 4 USB jacks, but only went with 2 *shrug* Owell, I never use more then one at a time in my usage.
*






*Moving on, the typical part bags, screws andzip ties are here, but a rare thing, an optional speaker for those who really want to hear the troubleshooting mobo BIOS beeps.  You can see the insulation foam to keep PSU vibration down into the case, a simple but nice touch, stuff like this helps case makers and their products stand out from the competition and we, the case consumers really look for this kinda stuff. 
*




*


The case panels like the rest of the case chassis have a tough powder coating all over. They slide on and off with a nice smooth feeling and attach with a nice solid "thud" and are hard to flex, meaning the chances of vibration and reverberation in the case are low.  Again, quality steel just flat out beats aluminum in this department, especially in the cost department and Cooler Master does a great job in this. Corsair, are you taking notes?*







*Outa curiosity, I wanted to see if recycling my Antec Big Boy was possible with the top panel mesh. Sadly, it was a no go. I looked into why the mesh panel didn't have mounts for 120/140mm fans for radiator setups and the CM rep stated because the weight of using radiators would cause the mesh panel to dislodge because its only using push down based tabs to hold it in place. So that basically means it would require installing nuts and bolts if you really wanted to use the top mesh panel for a radiator and modding the mesh as well. *








*And of course, I can't overlook something this rare in most cases nowadays, the removalable mobo tray. Some people truly desire/live for this *cough, 3DGAMERMAN* I personally have never cared or had use for them as I always chose cases over the years that makes it easy to install mobo's in and out. Last case I had with a removable mobo was a Lian Li PC-68 way back in 2002 and I think I used it "once" just cause I was bored.   

Anyway, with 4 simple thumbscrews, the tray comes right out. Like the side panel, it feels very rigid and hardly flexes at all. Again, you can only get this very nice firm feeling with quality steel cases, aluminum just can't touch it. The tray fits in nice and snug with the thumb screws, so its not possibly for it to vibrate into the chassis itself at all. *






*Looking more into the interior, thankfully, all the cables are a nice even black, so no worried gawd awful rainbowed colored calors ruining the interior case look,  well, except for that stupid legacy sound connector which im just gonna cut off personally.   The stock front intake fans are 3pin with molex convertors. Dunno how great they are but i'll be replacing then with my Gentle Typhoon 120mm's anyway and or using a new 200mm intake fan on the top if I decide against ordering the top panel with built in window that I may end up making my own anyway. Decisons, decisons....
*







*My furry assistance spotted something as I went along. Removing the exterior PSU holder reveals that you CAN NOT install a PSU without it as the chassis doesn't have any mounting holes without the extended bracket. This kinda sucks, considering I have a standard sized modular PSU, I wanted to keep the back flush but I guess not anymore,  so keep this in mind.*







*Finally, I wanted to see how much spacing I had between the panels and mobo tray itself. Thanks to this chassis unique design, there is well over 1'' space between the side panels. I'm thinking of adding some sound insulation material for "Night Fire II"  so this gives me plenty of room to add this. Also noting that if someone was really in the mood, you could easily cut out the side panel mesh and add your own side windows for a trick look. Hmmm........*







To round this unboxing off, I asked some burning questions to the CM rep at the OCN boards about a few things on the case and I got a quick response back, major kudos to them!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1327014/various-cooler-master-haf-xb-reviews/90#post_18631574


*Me:  Why bother putting in a front fan filter when it requires the user to manually have to remove all 3 side panels and then unclip 7 freaking clips to remove the entire FRONT benzel to get at? Why was there no simple design to slide the filter in and out from the sides like Silverstones SG08 Tamjin?*

_CM rep:  The reason why is we had to stay true to our roots as DIY enthusiast chassis. One of the mockup HAF Xb's last year had a removable filter frame that was in the front panel and pulled out the top, on paper it was great but in reality some of the mechanical engineers brought some issues to our attention. If we kept the front filter we would lose 140mm front fan support. Some of our international focus groups complained they needed much more space to mount fans outside the frame of the chassis. The people who complained the most used 27-30mm thick radiators which need fans on both sides for acceptable performance. So we kept the massive room for a radiator and 2 sets of fans on both sides. We had to put the filter on the front panel because there was nowhere else to put it._


*1ce: I honestly don't see why you couldn't have made the secondary drive cage to hold 3.5'' and 2.5'' HDD's and simply give the user the OPTION to user either drive size with rails and or adapters. SSD's still aint cheap and most people still use standard 3.5'' HDD and will for the forseeable future.*

_CM rep:  There isn't enough space to do two 3.5" drive cages in the area you mention. Once you get your HAF Xb, try to take some measurements. We reserved the space so you will have just enough cable management if you can't afford a modular power supply. As it is now, we had to make the 2.5" HDD cages removable because some PSUs have huge masses of cables._

*1ce: More cable routting holes in the motherboard would have made obvious sense, so why only one?*

_CM rep:  Its a TRAP!

Seriously, this cable management hole was added at the last revision before production by our engineers. Their reason was that if you never removed the motherboard tray, you could use the port for some audio or USB cable. Functionally, we have more than enough cable tie downs on the side of the rail that you should never need to use this. We joke its a trap because whatever you stuff through that hole, you have to unstuff it because it will block the motherboard tray from being removed. You should never be using this hole if you want to use the HAF Xb removable motherboard tray since it will cost you 5 mins of time._

*1ce:  Why not give users the option of just buying the window itself for the top panel instead of requiring people to pay for an entire front panel at a higher price?*

_CM rep:  We're a big company and tiny pieces of acrylic wander off by themselves._

*1ce: For the watercoolers, why didn't you allow the top panel mesh to have 120/140mm fan mounts like you have in so many other cases? I really don't find any reason to leave that out
*
_CM rep:  Its an issue of the strength of the mesh attachment. The top panel mesh attaches in the same way as an acrylic window would with plastic push pins. These pins could fail if you put a heavy weight on them like a radiator. There are plenty of other good places for radiators.
_

*1ce:  Couldn't you have thrown in some rubber seals so if people do use the rear water cooling holes after punching out the covers, the bare metal won't possibly cut the tubing?*

_CM rep: Nobody we surveyed wanted to pay for the rubber grommets on the holes in the back. Our research found people use these holes for things we don't intend, and don't use them anymore. Remember Olivia Munn and G4TV?_

Cyberpower Gamer Xtreme PC Review - YouTube


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 29, 2012)

finally someone who actually has the case


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 29, 2012)

This case is awesome, it takes ATX right? When I go to an FX 8350 this is the case for me!! Great pics by the way, love the cat sitting on the box


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2012)

1ceTr0n said:


> Got mine finally all set up, this thing is a real treat to work with! I just wish the toolless drive bay holders were a bit sturdier, they don't hold my optical drive in real well. I've more parts and plans for the case in the near future including window, more lights, possible paint job, new fans, decals and other ideas but for now, this will have to do. My mATX mobo sure looks small and puny inside this case, but owell...
> 
> http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b573/coldhoth/Computer/cm28.jpg



*Welcome to the Haf Xb Club 1ceTr0n* 

Your name was been linked to you Xb rig in the OP, thanks for sharing, it looks soooo awesome! and what a beautiful kitty 





AthlonX2 said:


> finally someone who actually has the case




Haha you funny guy , well I create the same club on OCN and it's getting a lot more attention over there then here. 

Btw, there is guy there that modded his psu bracket which looks nice and clean for those interested in a flush case rear design. 




...PACMAN... said:


> This case is awesome, it takes ATX right? When I go to an FX 8350 this is the case for me!! Great pics by the way, love the cat sitting on the box



Yes, it supports ATX mother boards


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Nov 29, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> *
> 
> Haha you funny guy , well I create the same club on OCN and it's getting a lot more attention over there then here.
> 
> *


*

I'd join there also, but I've basically been permabanned from OCN. Owell*


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 29, 2012)

My PSU would never fit with a flushmount PSU adapter,lol


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Nov 29, 2012)

Well I wasn't happy with the original wiring job and I had some new fans to install so I set back to work tonight to make everything interior wise better. 


*As I said, the stock Cooler Master 120mm fans do move good air but they are loud as hell and its nothing I can stand with this case sitting next to me and try to web surf, email, work and listen to music with those twin turbines spinning. So, out they went and I replaced with with the now rare and no longer made AP-13 from Gentle Typhoons. Good airflow and MUCH more quieter at their stock 1150 RPM. I had to look all around the web for a single extra AP-13 as they are now discontinued, sad day. 
*







*As stated earlier, I wasn't happy with out loose my optical drive was in the tooless drive bay in the XB so I wanted to see if I could do anything about it. The snap on adapters come off easily so you can screw drives or adapters into that side, but the other side has no attachment point. 
*





*
Anything you put into the 5.25'' bays is held by nothing but tension bars from the steel cage itself on the right side. Well, with a moments bit of thinking, I simply flexed them inwards more by about 1/4'', put bay toolless clips back on and slipped my optical drive back in and now it fits very nice and snug, no modding required!*












*
In case you were wondering/worried about my HDD sitting on that bare steel surface,  I'm using a trick I thought up a few years ago for my old case. Using some very soft silicon grommets from my old Antec Sonata 2, I use heavy double sided tape and attached to the bottom of drive. This all but eliminates any noise and vibration into the case itself and works just as well in the HAF XB.  
*







*
Some day im gonna have a fully modular PSU so I have no excess cables to deal with ever again. But thankfully, the XB with all its awesome crevices, nooks and wire tie downs, I can deal with it. 
*






*Again, the ability to make clean wiring in this case is just beyond easy and simple. I decided to route my GPU power leads into the front for a cleaner appearance instead of the mobo tray. Also redid all the SATA and fan cabling for cleaner look and this case makes is so easy, its actually fun to see how clean you can make your cables with this sucker!*







*
The outside steel amazingly is a finger print/oil magnet on this case, so i'm constantly wiping it down after handling it. I decided to continue with my ROG color theme for now and added some simple outside bling to the case. I'll later be installing a window on the top panel and possibly more lighting along with painting some parts and adding plastic washers to the thumbscrews. I may look into replacing the Dark Knight for the new Night Hawk edition or possibly a Corsair H80i for the fun of it. The case is MUCH quieter with the Gentle Typhoon AP-13's and I dont bother removing the front benzel to dust, its a pain. I just use a swifter duster every other day and wallah, no more dust on front panel!   I have other others floating in my head but for now, i'm a happy camper!
*


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 29, 2012)

It looks so empty with a mATX in there,mine is stuffed and weighs a good 60lbs


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 29, 2012)

that case looks good, I got all of the watercooling hardware for the CPU loop and a Hyper X SSD coming to me next week. Seeing these few pics of built rigs in this case makes me want Amazon to get them back in stock NOW. If by Wednesday (5th) I will spend the extra money on newegg or Tigerdirect just to get this case in my hands.

Thank you all that have provided pics,it has helped me get a mental image on how i'm going to install watercooling. Seems like my pump is going to be a tight fit, I may have the use the XSPC dual bay res and pump (x20 750 rev 4) that i first planed to use.

(i have a couple of pumps and res's,rads and even CPU blocks to mess with to see what fits the best. Great part about building 2 water cooled computers around 2 different cases, I get to mix and match to find the best fit)


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Nov 29, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> It looks so empty with a mATX in there,mine is stuffed and weighs a good 60lbs



Yeah, but I simply can't justify spending the money just to replace the mobo on the account its too "small" inside the case. I can't justify the cost of going SLI for another 670 FTW and upgrading the PSU either, im just not that hardcore PC gaming anymore


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2012)

1ceTr0n said:


> _***awesomeness pictures with excellent build log info***_
> 
> http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b573/coldhoth/Computer/cmredo12.jpg



Great detailed log of your re-build 1ceTr0n,  I like your tip regarding the 5.25" bay tension tabs. Also your overall red/black theme turned out awesome. That asus decal goes perfect with it too!! Thanks for sharing, I will update your linked name with the new pics.


----------



## Rage33 (Nov 29, 2012)

*My Haf XB Build*

I got one of these as soon as I saw it unboxed.


























This was one of the more challenging cases I've built into, simply for the fact that everything has to be thought out accordingly before final install. the was no room for error after you put the motherboard back into the case, if you forget one cable or misroute a connector, you basically need to pull the MB back out to fix the issue.






I did swap all the stock fans with some cougar vortex 120mm, that I had in my last case, the stock fans are cheap and loud.






The top 200mm fan was surprisingly difficult for me to install, I have a Antec Kuhler 920 with Push/Pull and had to remove one fan on the radiator in order to squeeze the top panel back on. However I highly recommend buying the optional top fan made a big difference in overall temp, plus it looks awesome IMO.






It fit my HD7970 easily. Cable management was a bit tricky, although because of the great design airflow is absolutely top notch over the primary components. Plus Overall this case looks and performs exceptional.


----------



## Crow47 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey all, first post but I am thrilled to see a thread for this case on here!

Just got my case last night and spent a good portion of the night transferring my computer from my old case to the XB and I have to say I freakin' love this thing!!! 











I also have to say that one thing I love about this case are the dedicated 2.5" mounting bays for SSD's. This allowed me to easily mount my SSD as well as a spare 500GB notebook HDD I had laying around for extra space.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Nov 29, 2012)

Rage33 said:


> This was one of the more challenging cases I've built into, simply for the fact that everything has to be thought out accordingly before final install. the was no room for error after you put the motherboard back into the case, if you forget one cable or misroute a connector, you basically need to pull the MB back out to fix the issue.



Surprised to hear you say that, just don't attach the mobo tray screws until your sure all is in order as well as mobo cable connections, then you can simply just slide out the tray/mobo if you forget something. Lol of course, like I did, once you learn that the "hard" way you remember from that point forward. Have "layered" PC cases is something new after freaking decades of standard ATX cases, but methinks we will adapt  




> I did swap all the stock fans with some cougar vortex 120mm, that I had in my last case, the stock fans are cheap and loud.



Yeah, they are loud, I swapped mind out with Gentle Typhoons, its nothing new with cases have subpar included fans....



> The top 200mm fan was surprisingly difficult for me to install, I have a Antec Kuhler 920 with Push/Pull and had to remove one fan on the radiator in order to squeeze the top panel back on. However I highly recommend buying the optional top fan made a big difference in overall temp, plus it looks awesome IMO.



I was tempted also, but the amount of dust/cat hair that would suck into my case would be insane, not to mention my cat also sits on top of my case at times. I'm going for a window for my setup, dunno if i'll buy Coolermasters or just make my own. I'll need something tough so it can take the weight of my kitty


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Nov 29, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> Great detailed log of your re-build 1ceTr0n,  I like your tip regarding the 5.25" bay tension tabs. Also your overall red/black theme turned out awesome. That asus decal goes perfect with it too!! Thanks for sharing, I will update your linked name with the new pics.




Thanks, yeah im sticking with the ROG Red/black/white/silver theme for awhile still as I've had WAAAAY to many blue themed cases over the years, i'm so sick of everything on my setup being blue so I changed it up last year on "Night Fire"


----------



## Crow47 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm really liking the color of the red fans in the front of the case. Does anybody have a good recommendation on what I should buy? As many have noted the stock fans aren't that great and the noise level is already bothering me.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 29, 2012)

1ceTr0n said:


> Thanks, yeah im sticking with the ROG Red/black/white/silver theme for awhile still as I've had WAAAAY to many blue themed cases over the years, i'm so sick of everything on my setup being blue so I changed it up last year on "Night Fire"



wth? you replied to my quote, but it states Rage33 said it?  Identity Theft!


Original quote:


t77snapshot said:


> Great detailed log of your re-build 1ceTr0n,  I like your tip regarding the 5.25" bay tension tabs. Also your overall red/black theme turned out awesome. That asus decal goes perfect with it too!! Thanks for sharing, I will update your linked name with the new pics.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Nov 29, 2012)

The qoute system musta got outa hand and edited the wrong one, happens all the time with this kinda forum database i've seen on lots of website.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Nov 29, 2012)

Crow47 said:


> I'm really liking the color of the red fans in the front of the case. Does anybody have a good recommendation on what I should buy? As many have noted the stock fans aren't that great and the noise level is already bothering me.



You talking about my gray fans that have the red LED strip in the back of case or Rage's that are actually orange plastic, not red?  No shortage of red LED fans if thats what you want, look on reviews on frozencpu and newegg to see what will be the quietest model. I've already tried Coolermasters waveflow LED's fans and they ARE NOT quiet in the least


----------



## Rage33 (Nov 30, 2012)

*re:*



1ceTr0n said:


> Surprised to hear you say that, just don't attach the mobo tray screws until your sure all is in order as well as mobo cable connections, then you can simply just slide out the tray/mobo if you forget something. Lol of course, like I did, once you learn that the "hard" way you remember from that point forward. Have "layered" PC cases is something new after freaking decades of standard ATX cases, but methinks we will adapt
> 
> Quote:
> Yeah, they are loud, I swapped mind out with Gentle Typhoons, its nothing new with cases have subpar included fans....



Quote:
I was tempted also, but the amount of dust/cat hair that would suck into my case would be insane, not to mention my cat also sits on top of my case at times. I'm going for a window for my setup, dunno if i'll buy Coolermasters or just make my own. I'll need something tough so it can take the weight of my kitty[/quote]

Lol, yes definitely, I've gotten so used to standard tower cases that it took me minute to sit back and think outside of the box. I'm sold on this type of case now however, for performance and pure visual aesthetics. 

Agreed, I've never bought any case expecting good fans 

The window is a great idea! I've seen a couple of pics of the factory windows, but I gotta say a custom window I think would look exceptional. I have my top 200mm fan exhausting air out and the front and rear fans in-taking air, seems to do the trick.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 4, 2012)

Rage33 said:


> I got one of these as soon as I saw it unboxed.





Crow47 said:


> Hey all, first post but I am thrilled to see a thread for this case on here!



*Welcome to the XB Case Club Rage33 & Crow47*  I have added your linked names to the OP, thanks for sharing! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------


On another note, check out this sweet XB build log that 1ceTr0n found for us!

Click here


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 4, 2012)

Finally!!! Get the XB with Free shipping @ Amazom now! there going fast! Only 6 left (14 just a few hours ago)







Time to celebrate 










Just in time for my Birthday which is on the 11th of Dec


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol, so the club founder actually gets one now?   Don't ya love being Santa all year round? *good song too*


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2012)

1ceTr0n said:


> Lol, so the club founder actually gets one now?



Yeah you like that  The story goes.. the day I created the club was also the day I was going to order the case, but sudden budget issues got the best of me and it didn't happen. So yes, club came before case owned.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2012)

I got one coming to me now too. 
I also have the CPU watercooling and SSD now. 
Now if only i can get my i7 hardware to work right(boot loop issue again) I will be happy when the case comes in.

I think i am going to buy a Gigabyte UDH5 to replace this Anus board.

I will keep working with the Anus board but i need a stable and reliable board now and will build another cruncher around the anus board. (yes i know i just called the Asus board Anus multiple times)


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2012)

At first I thought it was a typo.. until I noticed the 's' was across the board from the 'n'  I see what you did there.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 5, 2012)

t77snapshot said:


> At first I thought it was a typo.. until I noticed the 's' was across the board from the 'n'  I see what you did there.




If you couldn't tell,I am not much of an Asus fan.
I have had many different Asus boards on both the Intel and AMD side and I have only liked 1 of them and the Gigabyte counterparts have alway been better to me.

The Rampage gene II I liked so much I named my rabbit after it. His name is Rampage Gene  (he is a dwarf so the Gene is fitting)


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 5, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> The Rampage gene II I liked so much I named my rabbit after it. His name is Rampage Gene  (he is a dwarf so the Gene is fitting)



Ha I like that name


----------



## Footman (Dec 10, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> well,actually the sidepanel isnt there. The radiator is mounted to the rail with brackets and thumbscrews,and to be more precise its the swiftech H20-220 EDGE HD kit with some love from the guys at corsair.



Let me get this straight you managed to get the H20-220 Edge HD rad/res/pump installed at the front of this case??? I dod not think that there would be enough room for this rad.

Did you have to mod the case to get the rad/pump/res installed.

More photos please. I have a NZXT switch 810 that I want to swap out for this case and I currently have a pair of 670GTX's and 3770K being cooled by a 120mm rad at the back and the H20-220 Edge HD at the top.

Cheers,


----------



## Footman (Dec 10, 2012)

I wonder if you could squeeze a 280mm rad at the front instead of a 240??? It says that it supports 2 x 140mm fans at the front, so why not a 280mm rad?

Anyone?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 10, 2012)

yes


----------



## Footman (Dec 11, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> yes



Yes to what?


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 11, 2012)

He means yes, you can put in a 280mm radiator in front. Hell, this guy is installing 3.


----------



## Footman (Dec 11, 2012)

1ceTr0n said:


> He means yes, you can put in a 280mm radiator in front. Hell, this guy is installing 3.
> 
> 
> http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c124/sober4today/Green Machine/100_3990.jpg
> ...



OK, I was also curious regarding his H2O-220 kit and weather it can be installed at the front in a vertical alignment.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 11, 2012)

no


----------



## Footman (Dec 11, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> no



OK, so I can get a 280mm at the front and a 120mm rad with integrated res at the back. in this way I can use the Swiftech apogee drive 2 to create clean loop.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 12, 2012)

_There she is..._ 

*Happy Birthday to me!* 

Yes, the club founder finally got his XB  To be honest it looks a little smaller then I expected! Lol which is just fine by me, its just funny because I have read so many comments of people feeling the XB was larger then they orginally thought. Anyway now that I got this badboy in my hands I can start really planning out my mods for this case, its time to bust out the O' dremel.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 12, 2012)

I have Had my case for a few days, been busy and lazy so didn't post them till  now.
Sorry for bad quality pictures, I had to use my phone. I have to go buy a new SD card for my camera. 
This case WAS slightly bigger then i first thought from the pictures, but it turned out to be a good thing.

Leak testing the WCing loop





putting the power back to everything





As it sits right now.





 (Don't mind my foot  )









Specs
i7 3770k@4.2ghz@1.12v
4gb Gskill Ripjaws 1600(upgrading soon also)
120gb Kingston Hyper X SSD
250gb Seagate momentus
320gb Momentus XT
200gb Seagate momentus
1tb Seagate something
Asus Direct CU GTX460 1GB OC
Antec EW 650
DD 6 Nickel CPU block
BI X flow 
fatboy barbs
thick walled 1/2" tube (don't remember size or brand but its thick)
XSPC dual drive bay res and pump 750 X2 rev 4

I was going to use the D5 but I didn't want to try and get it in the case without seeing how the XSPC worked for me. So far its been great,temps peak at 51c crunching 100% for days straight.

I loved all of the 2.5 bays so i thought i would take advantage of them, I will likely be getting 2 SSD's and another 1tb just to have a super fast Raid 0 for games that are slow to load and take out the laptop drives  and replace them with the 1tb.
 going to be changing Video card and going to a modular PSU after the new year so I didn't do very good WM. I also couldn't use the other GPU i had because i don't have enough 4pin molex to use my 4-6 PCI-E with the Hotswap and pump taking them up.
I used the thicker Automotive clamps because this rig will be traveling from time to time and don't want to chance a leak.

Because I mentioned my rabbit Rampage above, Here is a pic of him


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok, i've got some plans to add some nice subtle lighting to my new HAF XB case and I wanna do it with white LED fans and I'm gonna go ahead and upgrade to 140mm intakes on the front of the case like Prime1974 did with this.







That being said, should I do the BitFenix or the Aerocool models? I don't have any experience with either of these makers, so I need peoples input on this. Again, around 40-50CFM is plenty for my needs, I need them to be QUIET for my HAF XB case build project. 


BitFenix Spectre LED White 140mm Case Fan

AeroCool Shark 140mm White, White LED Case Fan


----------



## HammerON (Dec 12, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have Had my case for a few days, been busy and lazy so didn't post them till  now.
> Sorry for bad quality pictures, I had to use my phone. I have to go buy a new SD card for my camera.
> This case WAS slightly bigger then i first thought from the pictures, but it turned out to be a good thing.
> 
> ...



What ASUS motherboard is that? Is it the ASUS P8Z68-V Z68? If so how much room do you have on the outer edge where a third GPU would be installed? I have the ASUS P8Z68-V Z68 with three VisionTek HD 7770's and they wouldn't fit in my ANTEC P182 as the last GPU sticks out about 3/4 of an inch beyond the motherboard.



t77snapshot said:


> _There she is..._
> 
> *Happy Birthday to me!*
> 
> ...


Congrats tt77


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 12, 2012)

Board is a p8z77-v pro
I haven't tried it yet but it looks like it will fit a dual slot card in the last slot. 

If it would help you I will get my gtx465 dual slot card out of my other cruncher and put it in the last slot and provide a picture.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 13, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Board is a p8z77-v pro
> I haven't tried it yet but it looks like it will fit a dual slot card in the last slot.
> 
> If it would help you I will get my gtx465 dual slot card out of my other cruncher and put it in the last slot and provide a picture.



That would be awesome! Thanks


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 13, 2012)

HammerON said:


> That would be awesome! Thanks



Check back here around 7pm tomorrow(my time), I will do it first thing when I get home from work.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 13, 2012)

In!  No pics though at the moment... the but it has a MIVE/3570k 4.5GHz/680/Seasonic X550


----------



## MTTS (Dec 13, 2012)

For those using 200mm fans, I have the following fan but seem to be having trouble getting it to work. 

XIGMATEK LED Fan Crystal series CLF-F2003 200mm Gr...
XIGMATEK LED Fan Crystal series CLF-F2003 200mm Green LED Case Fan Molex Adapter/extender included

It seems the holes don't line up with the whats provided on the case. Not sure if I'm gonna need to make a bracket for it, just seeing what others have done to correct this.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2012)

I couldnnt fit my 465 in that slot with my watercooling tube in the way so I grabbed my 8600gt that has a waterblock on it,its as big as a dual slot card. Problem is if it vents out the back it won't be able to because the case only has 7 slots and it would need 8 to vent outside. But it should fit the card.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 14, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I couldnnt fit my 465 in that slot with my watercooling tube in the way so I grabbed my 8600gt that has a waterblock on it,its as big as a dual slot card. Problem is if it vents out the back it won't be able to because the case only has 7 slots and it would need 8 to vent outside. But it should fit the card.
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/IMG_20121213_182110.jpg




You could always dremel out a ventilated slot yourself?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I couldnnt fit my 465 in that slot with my watercooling tube in the way so I grabbed my 8600gt that has a waterblock on it,its as big as a dual slot card. Problem is if it vents out the back it won't be able to because the case only has 7 slots and it would need 8 to vent outside. But it should fit the card.
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/IMG_20121213_182110.jpg



Thanks for checking


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 15, 2012)

I just ordered a new Corsair AX750 with free sleeved cable kit as part of their holiday deals going on, so I jumped on it. Also have some new White Aeroshark fans and new lighting coming in for my HAF XB, window kit and possible paint job and a simple mod for the thumbscrews to prevent scratching the case paint, so stay tuned!


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 17, 2012)

Something to keep in mind everyone, its become apparent with so many people having issues with mounting 200/230mm fans on the top panel mesh that it was designed with thee strange hole mount locations for Cooler Master fans ONLY.  Every other brand of fan according to people just doesn't line up properly, so that only leads to an obvious conclusion, it was done purposely so CM could sell more of their 200mm fans.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 17, 2012)

1ceTr0n said:


> Something to keep in mind everyone, its become apparent with so many people having issues with mounting 200/230mm fans on the top panel mesh that it was designed with thee strange hole mount locations for Cooler Master fans ONLY.  Every other brand of fan according to people just doesn't line up properly, so that only leads to an obvious conclusion, it was done purposely so CM could sell more of their 200mm fans.


You dont say?  

Being serious, that happens, and it says so on their website the configuration.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 18, 2012)

Club Update: 

Two new videos have been linked to the OP, see below:



> Via Español: Unboxing Video by: tunuevapc
> 
> Component Installation + Benchmarks by: HiTechLegion



Thank you,

*~T77~*


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 20, 2012)

Well i'm a bit peeved at Corsair and or Cooler Master right now. Just got my lovely brand new Corsair AX750 with free sleeving and was excited to install it tonight only to find a real frustrating issue. The gap distance with the HAF XB case isnt' enough to allow for the fan grill on my AX750 to slide through the back. No matter if I installed it from the rear of chassis or interior wise, it kept hanging up on the rear edge, no matter what I tried, it wouldn't budge

So I was either forced to dremel the fan screws and grill on the PSU and void my 7 year warranty, dremel my nice case just for two damn screws or remove the screws entirely.  I opted for the non damaging way and removed the screws and yet it was STILL so tight of a fit that I scratched my case pushing the PSU through and tore the label on my brand new PSU just getting the PSU installed.  I"m not to thrilled atm about this, so I wanted to make this an aware issue with people who were gonna get this case as well as Cooler Master themselves, because this just shouldn't happen


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2012)

Man that sucks
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 20, 2012)

1ceTr0n said:


> Well i'm a bit peeved at Corsair and or Cooler Master right now. Just got my lovely brand new Corsair AX750 with free sleeving and was excited to install it tonight only to find a real frustrating issue. The gap distance with the HAF XB case isnt' enough to allow for the fan grill on my AX750 to slide through the back. No matter if I installed it from the rear of chassis or interior wise, it kept hanging up on the rear edge, no matter what I tried, it wouldn't budge
> 
> So I was either forced to dremel the fan screws and grill on the PSU and void my 7 year warranty, dremel my nice case just for two damn screws or remove the screws entirely.  I opted for the non damaging way and removed the screws and yet it was STILL so tight of a fit that I scratched my case pushing the PSU through and tore the label on my brand new PSU just getting the PSU installed.  I"m not to thrilled atm about this, so I wanted to make this an aware issue with people who were gonna get this case as well as Cooler Master themselves, because this just shouldn't happen
> 
> ...




Damn sorry to hear about this most annoying issue regarding your psu, I think this is the fault of Cooler Master.  My Kingwin Mach1 psu barely fit inside as well, it was an extremely tight fit and I don't understand why CM couldn't have left a couple mm extra...I mean the external bracket would have covered the gap anyways. How long is your psu? You could maybe mount it from the inside and make one of those flush plate mods like Ramsey77 (@OCN) did, he has the same psu as you I believe.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 20, 2012)

Well I'm either returning or selling the AX750 I just freaking got cause I just saw that Newegg is having insane deals on Corsair PSU's. I ordered the brand spanking new AX860 with free shipping, promo code for 15% off and then $20 MIR, so I get an even more powerful and efficient PSU for an amazing $150 when all is said and done!  Sad thing is, this will put off showing my HAF XB build until I figure this colored sleeved cable situation out for the new PSU and if I can use the standard AX series cables or if I have to wait/buy the new cables for the new update AX/AXi series of PSU's *sigh*   Was so looking forward to showing my baby this weekend too after installing my new LED Aerocool fans tomorrow....


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 21, 2012)

Well I finally got my Aerocools after a VERY late and tired UPS driver dropped them off.   Spent an hour getting them hooked up and installed and only to be...... dissapointed.   First major thing was even with the fans in silent voltage mode, the twin 140mm still have a pretty loud "wooshing" sound being in in the front of such an open chassis grill, my Gentle Typhoon AP-13's were A LOT quieter despite the lower airflow and im willing to bet even my AP-14's would sound much quieter. The 120mm Aerocool is much more gentle with its airflow noise but that leads to the next dissapointment, I don't like how the case lights up with these clear plastic fan cases which is something I was worried about from the beginning vs if the frames were smoked tinted. 

 Too much of the red LED light mixes in with the clear fan chassis and basically becomes a weird " color mix" effect inside the case, especially with the white fan blades. The white blades do like when not in motion, adding nice contrast to all the black and red in the case but beyond that, its simply not having the desired lighting effect that I was hoping for and with the noise issue on top of it, looks I'll be sending back to newegg and starting from square one

*sigh* Sure am eating restocking fee's lately, I need to get this figured out fan and lighting wise. Now I wish I had given the Bit Fenix's a try but lots of people said they have clicking noise issues at low RPM's and that would drive me insane with this case. Thinking of just getting a small white LED strip to contrast with the red LED's and then stick with regular non LED case fans. I know Corsairs have been getting alot of attention but i've AP-13 and 14 Gentle typhoons just sitting here so maybe i'll get some rubber vibration screws and attach them that way to reduce noise a bit as the ones that come with the Aerocools are nice and LOTS easier then dealing with screws.

Sigh....trial and error in the end I guess.


















I did get my AX750 yesterday and I really did like how the white cables looked in the case but then I saw Newegg was having a great deal on the new AX/i platinum psu series so I ordered a AX860 thanks to Corsair, im gonna get a full refund and no restocking fee for AX750.







Just sucks over all cause I was really looking forward to getting this all done and showing of my case and now thats put on hold till I get all this sorted out


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 21, 2012)

1ceTr0n said:


> Well i'm a bit peeved at Corsair and or Cooler Master right now. Just got my lovely brand new Corsair AX750 with free sleeving and was excited to install it tonight only to find a real frustrating issue. The gap distance with the HAF XB case isnt' enough to allow for the fan grill on my AX750 to slide through the back. No matter if I installed it from the rear of chassis or interior wise, it kept hanging up on the rear edge, no matter what I tried, it wouldn't budge
> 
> So I was either forced to dremel the fan screws and grill on the PSU and void my 7 year warranty, dremel my nice case just for two damn screws or remove the screws entirely.  I opted for the non damaging way and removed the screws and yet it was STILL so tight of a fit that I scratched my case pushing the PSU through and tore the label on my brand new PSU just getting the PSU installed.  I"m not to thrilled atm about this, so I wanted to make this an aware issue with people who were gonna get this case as well as Cooler Master themselves, because this just shouldn't happen
> 
> ...



Your doing it wrong if it dont fit. I fit a 1200W toughpower grand in this case


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 21, 2012)

Not my fault that Cooler master made the tolerances so damn small


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 28, 2012)

I got some belated Christmas gifts today and thought I would pass alot some teaser shots of my "Dark Wind" build with my HAF XB! Got some more stuff coming within the next week or so and I'm real excited to see the end result!


----------



## ViperXTR (Dec 28, 2012)

i wonder if CM will release a mATX only version of this?


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 29, 2012)

Update on this guys incredible HAF XB build, the powder coating is done.


http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/118-project-green-machine/page__st__72


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 29, 2012)

That green is nice except the mobo tray.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 29, 2012)

AthlonX2 said:


> That green is nice except the mobo tray.



I agree, the color of the tray and pci slots is just bad. Should have just left it black so that the board stand out more.  


Thanks for sharing 1ceTr0n !!


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 29, 2012)

I dunno why the tray is that color, you'll have to ask the guy in his thread as I think its fugly also


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 30, 2012)

*OP Update:* 

Members Build Logs:

Harley Davidson Mod By: tastegw


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 30, 2012)

FYI, Cooler Master's store now has the Top window panels available. I ultimately didn't feel like making my own so  I just ordered one of the first ones 


http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-transparent-top-window-panel/


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 30, 2012)

1ceTr0n said:


> FYI, Cooler Master's store now has the Top window panels available. I ultimately didn't feel like making my own so  I just ordered one of the first ones
> 
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-transparent-top-window-panel/
> ...




Well it's about time!!! Thanks for the link (added to OP), I am gonna order one myself.


----------



## tastegw (Dec 31, 2012)

1ceTr0n said:


> FYI, Cooler Master's store now has the Top window panels available. I ultimately didn't feel like making my own so  I just ordered one of the first ones
> 
> 
> http://www.cmstore-usa.com/haf-xb-transparent-top-window-panel/
> ...



I really considered buying this for my case,  but the one thing that stopped me was how its still raised up from the case,  it looks like CM was lazy for the window mod, instead of making a non raised version.   But the raised does have an advantage over non raised,  bigger coolers can fit in.

I plan on using a AIO cooler, so I didnt need that extra room.

anyhoot,  that is still very good news that they are selling them, that will save quite a few guys some work and @ that price, its a steal.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Dec 31, 2012)

A little over $10 for ground FedEX shipping so I can't complain, I spend more at Frozen CPU via USPS for smaller stuff amazingly enough. Just hope its packaged well and not just thrown into an oversized envelope as i've never ordered from CM directly, so we shall see


----------



## tastegw (Jan 2, 2013)

Did he paint the mobo tray with a uv green?


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 2, 2013)

I suppose that's possible,  but odd just to do the tray...


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 6, 2013)

Some updates on my "Dark Wind" build


FINALLY after two different orders and eating restocking fee's, I got the fans with the look and noise/airflow ratio I wanted. I'm very happy with these Gelid Silent 12fans as they move about the same amount of air as my Gentle Typhoon AP-13's with even less noise thanks to the rubber grommets. They came nicely sleeved and I removed the label on the fan hub for a cleaner look. They look real good and have just the right amount of white that I wanted to make the case interior pop out 

















Also got the lighting done at last thanks to great NZXT lighting kit from Frozen cpu. Took awhile to figure how to lay it for the best subtle lighting to go with the red LED's and getting it to stay put with the included cable clamps but I finally managed it.













Coming up i've got the window panel coming soon along with either Corsairs new cable kit or going with a Bit Fenix cabling with silver metallic coloring instead of white that I think will really help make the inside really stand out an look unique among other cases. Also got some cabling clean up to do along with the LED mod on the front panel. Also looking at getting a custom ROG decal shipped if I can manage it, so stay tuned!


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 13, 2013)

The Green Machine project is now complete

http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/118-project-green-machine/page__st__72


----------



## HammerON (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## kayan (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'm new here.

I have my very own HAF XB waiting for me at home, when I get back from vacation tomorrow, so you can throw me on the owner's club  

I like the modding that a bunch of people have done here, the Black/white/red is really sexy (and I was thinking of doing something similar), the lime green is really awesome looking too...

Anyway, a question for any owners: how are the stock fans? Loud/quiet? Is it necessary to upgrade them right away, or is the cooling sufficient?


----------



## evaseeker (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello

I have been thinking of getting the case, but i cant swallow the fact that it have limited space for 3.5 HDDs.

I mean, i can understand this for a mAtx or mItx case, but not for a case that can fit ATX boards.

what we will do with those lovely SATA ports!

2 with x-dock is not really enough, again for mAtx or mItx cases it is understandable to need 2 SSDs and 1-2 HDDs

i don't want to sacrifice the 5.25 bays for 3.5 drives.

anyone think it is possible to shift one end of the 2.5 cage a bit to make it bigger, by drilling two holes.


----------



## tastegw (Jan 13, 2013)

^
How many drives do you really need?

Those two xdock slots are designed to be easy in easy out, so if you really needed more space for 3.5's you could always just pull one out and swap it in a few seconds.

But if u really need more than 2 3.5" drives installed perm, them modding the case is possible, there is plenty of room downstairs for that.

But the way I see it, buy a case that fits your needs either right out of the box, or easy to get it the way you need it.  Buying a case and then trying to install a build into it that it just wasn't design for isn't a good idea.


----------



## evaseeker (Jan 13, 2013)

tastegw said:


> ^
> How many drives do you really need?
> 
> Those two xdock slots are designed to be easy in easy out, so if you really needed more space for 3.5's you could always just pull one out and swap it in a few seconds.
> ...



Thanks a lot for your reply!

i get that i can do that, but it shouldn't be an issue in an ATX case, almost all ATX cases have at least 4 slots.

If i dont need lots of slots for HDDs then probably i will use a mITX or mATX case with corresponding board, not an ATX case with severe limitation with a ATX board with gazolian of wasted SATA ports.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 13, 2013)

kayan said:


> Anyway, a question for any owners: how are the stock fans? Loud/quiet? Is it necessary to upgrade them right away, or is the cooling sufficient?




They move good airflow but a pretty damn noisy, especially when the are SO many better fan options. I ripped them out of my case within minutes of testing them and are now replaced with Gelid Silent 12s


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 13, 2013)

evaseeker said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been thinking of getting the case, but i cant swallow the fact that it have limited space for 3.5 HDDs.
> 
> I mean, i can understand this for a mAtx or mItx case, but not for a case that can fit ATX boards.




Huh? This case swallows ATX boards just fine and even some e-ATX boards.


----------



## evaseeker (Jan 13, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Huh? This case swallows ATX boards just fine and even some e-ATX boards.



hah, that was my point?

if the case is designed to accommodate ATX boards, then it is a total waste of a board SATA ports if i can only use 2 3.5s on the x-dock.

in other words, i can understand if a case have limited space for 3.5 drives if a case is designed for smaller boards, but this one can be used for bigger boards but with the same limitation of smaller boards in regard to 3.5 drives.


----------



## kayan (Jan 13, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> They move good airflow but a pretty damn noisy, especially when the are SO many better fan options. I ripped them out of my case within minutes of testing them and are now replaced with Gelid Silent 12s



Well, that's disappointing, but not unexpected. I want to get a cool color scheme going, but I need to decide on something first, before I order replacement fans/lights/etc... Thanks for replying to my question!

Did you have any issues mounting the Gelids? I heard some people have had issues with fans, but I think it was mostly because they didn't read that only CM fans can be used in the 200mm slot ;-)


----------



## tastegw (Jan 14, 2013)

evaseeker said:


> hah, that was my point?
> 
> if the case is designed to accommodate ATX boards, then it is a total waste of a board SATA ports if i can only use 2 3.5s on the x-dock.
> 
> in other words, i can understand if a case have limited space for 3.5 drives if a case is designed for smaller boards, but this one can be used for bigger boards but with the same limitation of smaller boards in regard to 3.5 drives.


With SSD's becoming more reliable and cheaper than ever, I ask again, why do you need more room for 3.5" drives?

This case wasn't designed to be your typical atx case, if you want a hundred hard drives, look at something else.  There is already room to support up to 7 drives total, here are the possibilities :

3x 2.5" + 2x 3.5" + 2x 5.25"
3x 2.5" + 4x 3.5"
3x 2.5" + 3x 3.5" + 1x 5.25"
5x 2.5" + 2x 5.25"
5x 2.5" + 2x 3.5"
5x 2.5" + 1x 3.5" + 1x 5.25"
7x 2.5"

I'm pretty sure I missed some, but that's plenty IMO, I'm pretty sure when designing this case they didn't have in mind " can we make room for 5 100gb velociraptors?"

In today's HD market, large capacity drives are cheaper than ever, SSD's are cheaper than ever also, I don't see much reason to hoard a bunch of drives into a gaming high air flow case.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 14, 2013)

As taste pointed out basically, if your a data whore, this case isn't for you.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 14, 2013)

evaseeker said:


> hah, that was my point?
> 
> if the case is designed to accommodate ATX boards, then it is a total waste of a board SATA ports if i can only use 2 3.5s on the x-dock.
> 
> in other words, i can understand if a case have limited space for 3.5 drives if a case is designed for smaller boards, but this one can be used for bigger boards but with the same limitation of smaller boards in regard to 3.5 drives.




Uh, you can put 4 more SSDs in the other drive cage so thats 6 drives total which is the max Sata ports alot of ATX boards have


----------



## kayan (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, this case is sexy. :-D

Do you guys want empty >>to>> fully built pics as I go? I plan on starting tomorrow, when I get my new moBo, CPU, and Ram. Once the basics are in I plan on swapping out fans, and adding some form of lighting down the road.

Another question for existing owners: Can anyone confirm if the NZXT Kraken x60 will fit inside this thing, somewhere?


----------



## pathfindercod (Jan 15, 2013)

I currently have my system in a CM Storm Trooper. I want to move it to this case. My motherboard is an Gigabyte Assassin 2 (x79, 12inches x 10.39inches). I also am using a CM Hybrid 1300watt PSU (7 inches long).

You guys think these two items will fit?


----------



## kayan (Jan 15, 2013)

pathfindercod said:


> I currently have my system in a CM Storm Trooper. I want to move it to this case. My motherboard is an Gigabyte Assassin 2 (x79, 12inches x 10.39inches). I also am using a CM Hybrid 1300watt PSU (7 inches long).
> 
> You guys think these two items will fit?



#1 - that's the same case I'm moving from. Hated it. Loved the handle on top, but hated everything else about it. Wish I'd paid the restock fee and just stayed with my HAF 932.

#2 - I can measure out the inside, for the mobo tomorrow, and also the PSU.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 15, 2013)

Cooler Master just posted a bunch of pics on their Facebook page from there CES 2013 booth. Damn, they had some hot chicks but they also had some nice custom rigged HAF XB's as well! That blue one reminds of a case mod I did years ago and its given me some more ideas for my " Dark Wind" build


----------



## pathfindercod (Jan 15, 2013)

kayan said:


> #1 - that's the same case I'm moving from. Hated it. Loved the handle on top, but hated everything else about it. Wish I'd paid the restock fee and just stayed with my HAF 932.
> 
> #2 - I can measure out the inside, for the mobo tomorrow, and also the PSU.



Thank you! That would be a big help.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 16, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Cooler Master just posted a bunch of pics on their Facebook page from there CES 2013 booth. Damn, they had some hot chicks but they also had some nice custom rigged HAF XB's as well! That blue one reminds of a case mod I did years ago and its given me some more ideas for my " Dark Wind" build
> 
> 
> http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b573/coldhoth/Computer/cm5-1.jpg
> ...





Thanks for sharing, but man.. those first 2 are some outrageous looking mods! lol! Don't get me wrong, there are different and very well done. Just not my cup of tea


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I just gone doing a basic comparison test after getting my window at long freaking last. I simply loaded up skryim and pointed my character to a static view of the mountains and forest let the game sit for a few minutes while it leveled out the load and temperatures and simply compared the temperatures showing on my GPU and CPU gadget meters. 

All in all, I couldn't tell a woo haa of a difference temperature wise between the window and non window on my particular setup. GPU cored stayed at 59c-60c and CPU cores were bouncing around between 48c-51c either way.  You mileage will likely vary with your equipment and set up.


----------



## kayan (Jan 16, 2013)

pathfindercod said:


> I currently have my system in a CM Storm Trooper. I want to move it to this case. My motherboard is an Gigabyte Assassin 2 (x79, 12inches x 10.39inches). I also am using a CM Hybrid 1300watt PSU (7 inches long).
> 
> You guys think these two items will fit?



Hey, I've got some info for you  Sorry I didn't get around to posting these yesterday. 

Just a reminder, the case comparison is a CM Storm Trooper vs a HAF XB.

According to the HAF XB case manual the max PSU size would be 180mm. These are the dimensions of mine: 5.91" x 6.89" x 3.39"....The height was a really TIGHT squeeze, I probably could have not screwed it in and it would have (mostly) stayed in place. Thank God for open flexing on the side of the rails that plugs into the PSU.

I now just need to do some cable management and then install some lights. In my opinion, the 2 pre-installed 120mm fans aren't too loud (I can hear my H80 over them), and they move LOTS of air.


----------



## pathfindercod (Jan 17, 2013)

NP and thank you. Finally got a hold of CM tech support. He said if it'll fit in the trooper it'll fit in the XB. My CM 1300watt psu and assassin 2 board will fit fine. So now to get it ordered  thank you for taking the time to post, great pictures and write up.




kayan said:


> Hey, I've got some info for you  Sorry I didn't get around to posting these yesterday.
> 
> Just a reminder, the case comparison is a CM Storm Trooper vs a HAF XB.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 18, 2013)

Finally got around to swapping out the stock red LED for HDD activity last night. What a pain, at least mostly cause I didn't have a nice soldering stand to use so it was a combination of doing it all by hand and trying not to burn the crap outa myself and melt wires I didn't want but it looks much better now rather then dual red LED's one the front panel. "Dark Wind" is almost finished!

*
Pretty straight forward and even positive and negative is labeled*






*Two solder joints, shouldn't be that bad....*






*El cheapo tools of the trade*






*Was a real pain to get that sucker out so I had to break it apart for each solder joint to melt with my crappy solder gun, but eventually no more red LED. Just a matter afterwards of clipping new white LED leads and gently soldering them into place one at a time*






*While I was at it, I melted the glue holding the HD audio cable and removed it as I never use them anyway and one less cable to clean up and hide*






*Sooooo much better!*


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 20, 2013)

Well i've been busy with ideas flowing through my so far this weekend on what else to do to "Dark Wind" to make it stand out more and bit more "trick" Then I had a great idea which would gonna involve some careful work and modding but if I did it right, it would really make my HAF XB look special. A few runs to store across time for a few things I needed and I set to work!


*
First step to to dissasemble the hot bay trays which proved to be a study in patience to prevent breaking something with all the little parts*







*Almost had one of these go flying off  into the room, that woulda sucked!*




*

Then the real pain was removing these pins to get the front covers off the tray's. It involved using the hammer with a small screwdriver to bang them carefully out and then prying another section of without breaking the plastic which I still manged to do on one. A little glue should fix it by the time i'm done*




*

After all is said and done, the bays are now completely apart and ready for what I have in store for them next which I won't show until the project is done* :thumb:






*Well ok, here's a little hint lol!*


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 20, 2013)

I had this idea kinda out the blue but I was still thinking of "Anything else cheap and cool I could do to the case...?" The later today I was like "Eureka!"  And back to the work desk I went!

*
I had the thought of "Well, i've changed out the HDD LED to balance the case out but that DVD drive still has that ugly green LED and that won't look good with the cases color scheme.... But wait, i've got a spare white LED in case I screwed up on the HDD activity LED. Bingo, its solder time again!" * 





*
Well being now over 4 years old, I doubt there was a warranty left anyway from Asus, so voiding it be damned!*





*
A bit of hot soldering gun and that yucky green LED is no more. Time to put something sexier in!*






*Woo hoo, now THAT's awesome looking! Nice and bright too! Who says DVD drives need to be boring and useless?*


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 20, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> I had this idea kinda out the blue but I was still thinking of "Anything else cheap and cool I could do to the case...?" The later today I was like "Eureka!"  And back to the work desk I went!
> 
> *
> I had the thought of "Well, i've changed out the HDD LED to balance the case out but that DVD drive still has that ugly green LED and that won't look good with the cases color scheme.... But wait, i've got a spare white LED in case I screwed up on the HDD activity LED. Bingo, its solder time again!" *
> ...



Wow this is the first time I have seen any one mod the leds of an optical drive. Very nice work 1ceTr0n, looks relatively simple. I dig it!


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 21, 2013)

Some more updates, its getting close to completion, im excited to show it off but I keep coming up with more ideas and I have a really cool and simple one i'm trying to determine how to go about doing but heres some more visual goodies


*Doing these was a laborious process and I wish I had a bit more patience with painting but they still turned out pretty well though I might do one more change to them. I just have to be sure if they will still function if I do my idea but either way, the painted hotswap drive bay covers really make the front of the case stand out!*




*

I gave up on Corsair releasing the generation 2 of the cabling kits for the new AX power supplies, so I went with Bit Fenix extensions to add some more color to the interior of the case. Seeings how everyone and their grandmother seems to use white sleeved cables, I decided to go with the shiny silver and its part of the ROG color scheme anyway, they look great and easy to work with but snag easily and can get damaged if not careful so I wont' be moving them around too much. *





*
This was by far the best idea i've had for the case yet. A bit pricier then I wanted to spend but man, the effect and look is freaking awesome!*


----------



## Darksword (Jan 21, 2013)

*New member!*

Hi all, long time reader, first time member of the fourms.

I've been thinking of getting this case but have a few questions.

1.)  I like the window top, but does it hurt cooling since you aren't exhausting as much air that you're taking in?  Without a top fan won't warm air just accumulate?

2.)  Where can you buy the glass top that the green case was using?  I don't care for Coolermaster's Glass top.

3.)  If 280mm radiators fit without modification, what's the best one to use?  Is push/pull necessary?

4.)  Are bottom 80mm fans necessary?

Thanks.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 21, 2013)

_
1.)  I like the window top, but does it hurt cooling since you aren't exhausting as much air that you're taking in?  Without a top fan won't warm air just accumulate?_

*This has been tested on other forums with different setups and the temperature differences have been negigable, so use what looks best to you*

_2.)  Where can you buy the glass top that the green case was using?  I don't care for Coolermaster's Glass top._

*That was custom made by the case modder, you can't buy it and they are both lexan not glass*

_3.)  If 280mm radiators fit without modification, what's the best one to use?  Is push/pull necessary?_

*Best left for another person, I don't water cool*

_4.)  Are bottom 80mm fans necessary?
_
*Not particularly unless your running alot of standard warm running hdd's in the lower compartment or just anal about airflow*


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 22, 2013)

Phew..... at long last, the final phase, last minute idea and paint job is being wrapped up tonight and man, it looks so freaking good! Full revealing of "Dark Wind" the HAF XB project tomorrow with lots of pics, stay tuned!


----------



## craigo (Jan 23, 2013)

AMIDOINITRIGHT?
seriously though, nice work going on in this thread.
I have been contemplating the XB as a case for my mediacentre so keep convincing me.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 24, 2013)

Project: _"Dark Wind"_










Is now complete! Enjoy the pics!!​


----------



## kayan (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! That looks REALLY nice! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 24, 2013)

*With daylight back, I wanted to take a few more exposure shots for better results*


----------



## tastegw (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks great man! Nice work.


----------



## Darksword (Jan 25, 2013)

IT'S HERE!!!!!







BTW... does anyone know if the Kraken 280mm radiators fit in this case?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 26, 2013)

Who knows what these holes are for?


----------



## Darksword (Jan 26, 2013)

Hm, not sure, Athlon.  Isn't that where the motherboard tray sits?


Also, how does one screw in a radiator to the inside if the holes are already being used to screw in the fans on the outside?  I want to use two 140mm fans as intake, but that will prevent me from screwing in a 280mm radiator, no?


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 26, 2013)

They look like mounting holes for holding cages but only ones used are for 2.5'' bay so it musta been a design thing and they decided not to bother removing them even though they wern't gonna be used.


----------



## pathfindercod (Jan 28, 2013)

Man cable management in this thing is tough. :/  I have it all together. The bottom is a huge mess but the top is clean. I will have to work on that some I guess. I will be changeing out my Phanteks HSF for h20 once Corsair fixes the h100i. I might just got with the new cooler master h2o kit or the thermal take. Not sure yet. Part of me wants to stay with the Phanteks, my 3770k is idling at 25-27 degrees.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 28, 2013)

Darksword said:


> Hm, not sure, Athlon.  Isn't that where the motherboard tray sits?
> 
> 
> Also, how does one screw in a radiator to the inside if the holes are already being used to screw in the fans on the outside?  I want to use two 140mm fans as intake, but that will prevent me from screwing in a 280mm radiator, no?



No you just go to the hardware and get longer screws that can go through the fans at the front all the way to the radiator.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 28, 2013)

I had an H100 and have a Tt Water Extreme 2.0 in the front. I just mounted it 'internally' so I didnt need screws as there didnt appear to be enough room to mount  a fan or the rad in front of the bezel.

EDIT: Oops, I did do fans on the front and rad inside with longer screws... sorry.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 29, 2013)

pathfindercod said:


> Man cable management in this thing is tough. :/  I have it all together. The bottom is a huge mess but the top is clean. I will have to work on that some I guess. I will be changeing out my Phanteks HSF for h20 once Corsair fixes the h100i. I might just got with the new cooler master h2o kit or the thermal take. Not sure yet. Part of me wants to stay with the Phanteks, my 3770k is idling at 25-27 degrees.



Tough? This by far the easiest and best case I've ever had to do clean cabling.  You just gotta think ahead with the dual layer zones of the case which involves trial and error,  I had to do it that way also many zip ties later....


----------



## pathfindercod (Jan 30, 2013)

Its just a little tight in the bottom area. I have 4 ssd' drives, two optical and two HD's in the hot swap bays. its mostly tied down i intentionally left the sata cables all un tied but tucked under the other so i can remove them easily without having to cut everything loose. It is not as neat as i want it still. I am going to tackle it more tonight. System is running very very good though and temps are great. 

I was going to go with a h100i for CPU but there are to many issues Corsair has to fix with it still (the whining and grinding sounds etc). My Phanteks HSF is cooling very well. My 3770k is idleing at 25-27.  What little ive been able to game my 680 classified cards are not breaking a sweat. I will start monitoring temps after i finish cleaning it all up and buttoning it down.  I will try to post pics for the club when im done. 

Has anyone considered using these fans for the two intake fans in the front?
SILVERSTONE FHP-141 140mm

At 171 cfm those would move a lot of air through the case.


----------



## asdasd (Jan 30, 2013)

First, apologize for my English,

You can install a 280 mm radiator in the front of the case HAF??
Please only serious answers.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 31, 2013)

asdasd said:


> First, apologize for my English,
> 
> You can install a 280 mm radiator in the front of the case HAF??
> Please only serious answers.



Yes. I iz serious catz, dis iz seriouz businezz.


----------



## asdasd (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok but i dont understant last phrase, my inglis is bad !


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Feb 4, 2013)

FYI, Newegg is now offering free shipping on the HAF XB, so if you were holding on from shipping costs, now's your chance!

COOLER MASTER HAF XB RC-902XB-KKN1 Black Steel bod...


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 5, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> FYI, Newegg is now offering free shipping on the HAF XB, so if you were holding on from shipping costs, now's your chance!
> 
> COOLER MASTER HAF XB RC-902XB-KKN1 Black Steel bod...



Well it's about damn time Newegg!  Thanks for posting this 1ceTr0n


----------



## pathfindercod (Feb 6, 2013)

Finally buttoned it up today. Was testing all the components before attempting to make it look pretty.

I first was going to move my older stuff to from a CM Storm Trooper. I decided to just go ahead and put some new hardware in and sold most of the my older stuff. Go this stuffed in the HAF XB:

Asus Maximus V Formula
i7-3770k
2 x EVGA 680GTX Classified cards
2 x Samsung 840 Pro 256gb in RAID 0
2 x Mushkin Chronos 240gb in RAID 0
2 x 2TB Seagate 6gbs HD's
Lite-on DVD burner
Lite-on Blue Ray Burner
Cooler Master 1300 watt Hybrid Silent Pro PSU
Phanteks HSF with three fans
3 x CM RED LED sickle fans (2 intake one exhaust(
2 x CM 80mm exhaust on the bottom rear by SSD rack

My idle temp on the CPU is 25-27. It seems to top off at 48-50 after 6 hours of BF3 today. The two classified cards hit 54..Seems to be cooling well.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Feb 6, 2013)

How are the twin Seagates doing heatwise in the HD hotswap bay? Any issues with the hot swap PCB like some people have griped about on Newegg reviews? Are your lower bay 80mm's intaking or exhausting? And I must ask, why dual opticals? I haven't seen that in....years lol


----------



## pathfindercod (Feb 6, 2013)

Haven't monitored temps yet on the Seagates. I debated the 80mm fans going in as intake or exhaust and finally opted on exhaust. I decided the main goal of those was to just help suck out any extra heat from the psu and pull a little cool air over the ssd's.


----------



## pathfindercod (Feb 6, 2013)

The dual optical is needed because I do alot of video conversion from said and also author blue ray and DVD projects over from my Mac's..


----------



## Darksword (Feb 9, 2013)

*Project Haswell Box*

Just a few quick pics.  140mm Red LED Prolimatech intake fans, 120mm Blue LED exhaust, 2x80mm Blue LED bottom exhaust, Seasonic X750 PSU.


----------



## LaMokona (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's mine. Not completely done with it. Plan to sleeve the 24-pin black and red and change the fan's LED switches.










Here's the album

Also a quick video I took. A bit loud since I left the mic sitting beside the case and every fan is at max. Enermax T.B. Vegas Duo LED 140mm Fans - YouTube


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Feb 11, 2013)

Good God those Asus Direct CU coolers are fucking huge....


----------



## RagingShadow07 (Feb 13, 2013)

I need some advice on what fans to throw up front. I bit the bullet on a second XFX 7970BE because I wanted to do Crossfire, but I'm worried about how hot they're gonna get. Are there any options for a quality set of 140mm fans (preferably red LED) that would be fit for cooling two 7970BE? I'm switching out my H100 for an H80i so I can get more cold air going to them in addition to the 200mm Megaflow exhaust going up top.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 13, 2013)

i want in ^^;






for more pics check Sexy Hardware Close-Up Pic Clubhouse here on TPU i posted more pics there ^^


----------



## RagingShadow07 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm nowhere near the photographer that everyone else in the thread is, but I feel really accomplished doing my HAF XB system. I ended up taking the grill off of my AX850 to get everything to fit, but this is as close to a "perfect" (by my standards anyway) system as I've ever had 

I'd like to get another LED stick and some sleeved PCIe connectors in black and red. Hopefully they're less rigid than the stock Corsair ones.


----------



## LaMokona (Feb 17, 2013)

1ceTr0n said:


> Good God those Asus Direct CU coolers are fucking huge....


Yeah, thing's a beast. Was kinda scared about expanding options in the future but at 100$, I couldn't pass it up.



RagingShadow07 said:


> I need some advice on what fans to throw up front. I bit the bullet on a second XFX 7970BE because I wanted to do Crossfire, but I'm worried about how hot they're gonna get. Are there any options for a quality set of 140mm fans (preferably red LED) that would be fit for cooling two 7970BE? I'm switching out my H100 for an H80i so I can get more cold air going to them in addition to the 200mm Megaflow exhaust going up top.


I would usually opt for some XIGMATEK fans. They move a nice amount of air and aren't very loud.These have red LED's on them. 

The Enermax fans I got look sweet (imo) and move quite a bit of air. They are louder than the Xigmatek fans though.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 21, 2013)

T77 is doing XB stuff...    finally 







Removing unnecessary cables for pristine management...


----------



## Pandora's Box (Mar 4, 2013)

So I have this case coming in on Tuesday (hopefully). Been thinking about the best way to setup the fans. I ordered 2 140mm Noctua fans to replace the front 120mm and also ordered a 120mm Noctua for the rear. Got the 200mm fan also. I was thinking about having the front and rear fans all being intake and having the top 200mm fan as an exhaust fan. My theory behind this is that heat rises. I run crossfire 7970's (both coolers are not reference design so heat is expelled back into the case), So I was thinking if I had the 200mm fan as an intake it would just push the heat from the video cards directly onto the motherboards creating a hot spot. Where as if I had the 2 140mm front fans as intake they could push air onto the video cards which could then be expelled via the top 200mm fan as exhaust. Having the rear 120mm fan as intake allows fresh cold air to go directly onto the cpu heatsink. Currently I'm using the stock intel heatsink but I do have a Corsair H50 lying around not being used. If I used that I think it would be best to setup the rear fan as an exhaust fan with the radiator from the H50 attached to it. Thoughts?


----------



## RagingShadow07 (Mar 4, 2013)

Pandora's Box said:


> So I have this case coming in on Tuesday (hopefully). Been thinking about the best way to setup the fans. I ordered 2 140mm Noctua fans to replace the front 120mm and also ordered a 120mm Noctua for the rear. Got the 200mm fan also. I was thinking about having the front and rear fans all being intake and having the top 200mm fan as an exhaust fan. My theory behind this is that heat rises. I run crossfire 7970's (both coolers are not reference design so heat is expelled back into the case), So I was thinking if I had the 200mm fan as an intake it would just push the heat from the video cards directly onto the motherboards creating a hot spot. Where as if I had the 2 140mm front fans as intake they could push air onto the video cards which could then be expelled via the top 200mm fan as exhaust. Having the rear 120mm fan as intake allows fresh cold air to go directly onto the cpu heatsink. Currently I'm using the stock intel heatsink but I do have a Corsair H50 lying around not being used. If I used that I think it would be best to setup the rear fan as an exhaust fan with the radiator from the H50 attached to it. Thoughts?



That was pretty much my exact logic when I was putting everything together. It was a big difference in dual-7970 temperatures having an exhaust up top. Using it as an intake only gives you one exhaust, so it seems like heat would build up anyways. I also use a Corsair H80i in the back so that the CPU's hot air is handled on its own. Everything runs a lot cooler than I expected!


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 4, 2013)

Pandora's Box said:


> So I have this case coming in on Tuesday (hopefully). Been thinking about the best way to setup the fans. I ordered 2 140mm Noctua fans to replace the front 120mm



Note:

Don't forget that CM intended the (optional) _140mm_ fans to be installed on the inside _only_. If you want to mount them on the outside? you may have to trim sections of the plastic front panel in order for it to fit properly.

example


----------



## douglatins (Mar 16, 2013)

It fits only 2 HDD????? OMFG FAIL


----------



## tastegw (Mar 17, 2013)

douglatins said:


> It fits only 2 HDD????? OMFG FAIL



How many do you need?

At all, how does the added orange look on this board?


----------



## Boneface (Apr 1, 2013)

Not sure if im going to add any lighting yet! But heres the new case also having problems with TPU capture so had to post another way lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 1, 2013)

Boneface said:


> Not sure if im going to add any lighting yet! But heres the new case also having problems with TPU capture so had to post another way lol



Nicely done! Welcome to the club _Boneface_


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 1, 2013)

douglatins said:


> It fits only 2 HDD????? OMFG FAIL


It fits 4... 2 2.5" internally and 2 3.5" in the slots on the front.


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 2, 2013)

douglatins said:


> It fits only 2 HDD????? OMFG FAIL



Yeah, don't forget that the XB is marketed more towards those who use tech benches instead of full towers. Have ever seen a bench that holds more the 2-3 drives on average? no.


----------



## Scott66 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Just put a build together with the HAF XB with Kraken*

Hi Everyone
I put a system together with a Kraken X60 280mm water cooler in a push pull configuration. Had to dremmel away some of the plastic along the inside of the front panel to get the 2 140 fans to fit.  I swapped the fans with Be Quiet silent wings. Also put a 120 mm at the back to keep airflow moving.

System went together with a few hiccups as the  silicone fan mounts would not work originally.  Fortunately with NZXT's screws I was able to get everything attached.

I will post some pictures but with everything black some of the detail will be hard to see.  But have a fairly quiet system that I love and when the Haswell components start coming, this will become a serious machine.  

I did notice a detailed article on the Green Machine in CPU magazine.  I loved seeing the progress of that build  in this thread.  All the other systems here show some serious affection for this chassis.


----------



## Scott66 (Apr 4, 2013)

asdasd said:


> First, apologize for my English,
> 
> You can install a 280 mm radiator in the front of the case HAF??
> Please only serious answers.



Yes you can. If you replace the front fans you will need to cut out some plastic to make them fit but you will have 11.5 inches for video card. I did mine with fans in the front and back of my Kraken x60 and have about 10.75 inches of room for the graphics card.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 4, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> It fits 4... 2 2.5" internally and 2 3.5" in the slots on the front.



Actually you can fit four 2.5" internally and two 3.5" in the front bays for a total of six


----------



## Jub (Apr 4, 2013)

*What?*

Well i posted a reply but the internet seems to have swallowed it, so here goes again.
Despite the stupid lack of 3.5" drive slots i`ve decided i`m going to get this case. Yeah, it is stupid in an ATX case and especially so with a gaming oriented mobo that has 10 sata slots, like i have! I`m going to buy the case and remove the idiotic 2.5" cage and fit some 3.5" cages to make it usable. Ssd`s you say? Yup, i already have 3 of those too.
Nice builds btw! Loving the look of this case.
Now back to figuring out where i`m going to put that 6TB+! hmmm


----------



## t77snapshot (Apr 4, 2013)

Jub said:


> Well i posted a reply but the internet seems to have swallowed it, so here goes again.
> Despite the stupid lack of 3.5" drive slots i`ve decided i`m going to get this case. Yeah, it is stupid in an ATX case and especially so with a gaming oriented mobo that has 10 sata slots, like i have! I`m going to buy the case and remove the idiotic 2.5" cage and fit some 3.5" cages to make it usable. Ssd`s you say? Yup, i already have 3 of those too.
> Nice builds btw! Loving the look of this case.
> Now back to figuring out where i`m going to put that 6TB+! hmmm




Hello Jub, welcome to TPU's Cooler Master Haf XB Club! 

If you criticise the case so much, then why are you interested in it? Don't forget that the XB is marketed more towards those who use tech benches instead of full towers. Have you ever seen a test-bench that holds more the 2-3 drives on average? If you have 6Tb's, maybe the Xb is not for you. However if you are a crazey modder like some of us here, then we can help you find a way to fit those drives in the case. 

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, _but please respect our club by following TPU's guidelines  thank you._


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 4, 2013)

Jub said:


> Well i posted a reply but the internet seems to have swallowed it, so here goes again.
> Despite the stupid lack of 3.5" drive slots i`ve decided i`m going to get this case. Yeah, it is stupid in an ATX case and especially so with a gaming oriented mobo that has 10 sata slots, like i have! I`m going to buy the case and remove the idiotic 2.5" cage and fit some 3.5" cages to make it usable. Ssd`s you say? Yup, i already have 3 of those too.
> Nice builds btw! Loving the look of this case.
> Now back to figuring out where i`m going to put that 6TB+! hmmm


Sounds like a poor purchase to me.. Perhaps next time get something that fits your needs.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like you should just add 2 x 3TB drives to that order and downsize that stack of spinners.


----------



## tastegw (Apr 4, 2013)

Almost got her completed

















Just need to get back home and install the custom feet, and win7 with some wire management.
Can't believe it's this far!


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 4, 2013)

here's mine...... it's up for sale....

sorry for the sales pitch, i just cut it out of the sales thread, it was too much to edit,, 

*Intel Skulltrail D5400XS Complete Dual CPU System / Dual Xeon E5472 / Haf XB / GTX460 SC*

*This would make a monster video /programming/ flash editing station. !*
*High End , Top Notch WorkHourse*



*Here is a component List of the Skulltrail System.*

*- Intel BOXD5400XS Dual LGA 771 Intel 5400 (Skulltrail) Extended ATX Motherboard*
*- (2) Intel® Xeon® Processor E5472 (12M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 1600 MHz FSB) *
*- 2x4G of 8192 MB FB-DDR2 @ 5-5-5-15*
*- OS Drive 80G Raptor 10k SATA + WD 500G 2.5 SATA Drive*
*- COOLER MASTER HAF XB Desktop Computer Case*
*- ThermalTake 1200W Toughpower 80PLUS ModularSilver Power Supply*
*- EVGA GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 Video Card*
*- Driver Disc*
*- 2 Hot Swapable Drive Bays*
*- CD/DVD Burner*
*- Lamptron Fan Controller*




The Intel Skulltrail D5400XS is a Intel High End Dual CPU Server Motherboard.
If your in Video or Film Editing or just a computer buff, you know of theskulltrail.
I used the coolest case i could find and that is the Cooler Master HAF XB so it's in a Brand New Very Cool Case.
I used 2 Blue led Silent Cooler Master fans in the front and 1 in the back
plus 2 Sunbeam Blue Crome 80mm fans in the back bottom. I like to keep the same color scheme
through our the whole build. I put in Solid ThermalTake 1200W Toughpower 80PLUS ModularSilver Power Supply since it takes 2 -12v connections on the Skulltrail.
the CPU's are 2 very sweet Intel® Xeon® Processor E5472 (12M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 1600 MHz FSB), yes i said ther are 2 CPU's in this build
These are Server Class CPU's to go with the Server Class Motherboard, the Skulltrail. I added nice 4X2G = 8G of Ram with custom thermaltake heatspreaders,
the kind with the heatpipe coming off the heatsink and going back down the RAM with lots of cooling fins.
I also chose 2 Intel Extreme Coolers thatwere for the Extreme versions of their chips, the are very good and have a nice blue glow
so it went well with the overall build. Then i put a very nice EVGA GTX 460 (Fermi) Superclocked 1GB 256-bit GDDR5
Well i think i gave a good description, don't hesitate to PM or email me with your questions. This is a High End System
I took care and put a lot and thought into it's build, so you will be getting not only a good system but a Unique creation
from myself, so Enjoy, you won't be dissapointed!


HERE IS THE CPUz LINK
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2721248


*took some more pictures of the computer*
*so you can see how easy it is to work on...*











*



*

*



*


*



*


*



*

*



*



*



*

*



*

This is a generic pic of the skulltrail and is exactly what you are getting.







This is a generic pic of the intel extreme cpu coolers and is exactly what you are getting (2). 









agan any questions, jsut ask.



this is a killer system, not cutting edge tech but running 2 
XEON cpu's @ 3ghz stock /12M cache onboard each
and all the functions that the skulltrail has to offer, 
man o man it's still a very relevent and powerfull system.
Remember it's 8 cores you will be running here!









HEAT


----------



## Jub (Apr 5, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Hello Jub, welcome to TPU's Cooler Master Haf XB Club!
> 
> If you criticise the case so much, then why are you interested in it? Don't forget that the XB is marketed more towards those who use tech benches instead of full towers. Have you ever seen a test-bench that holds more the 2-3 drives on average? If you have 6Tb's, maybe the Xb is not for you. However if you are a crazey modder like some of us here, then we can help you find a way to fit those drives in the case.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, _but please respect our club by following TPU's guidelines  thank you._



Haha, yeah i know. I always wanted a cube case though for some reason. But the xspc H1 or whatever its called costs like nearly 4x as much as this coolermaster where i live. Plus i don`t think i would need one that size. I just like the look of it and sticking a few hd cages in there isn`t much of a hassle for me. I worked it out before i made my decision to buy. Just waiting for them to be in stock at my chosen seller, where the price is good.
I would be more of a lazy modder than a crazy one btw


----------



## Jub (Apr 5, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Sounds like you should just add 2 x 3TB drives to that order and downsize that stack of spinners.



I`m currently running a 1TB and 1.5TB samsung drives, a WD 2TB drive plus various older 500GB drives and the ssd`s. I think i have enough there and dont feel like dumping them all in favour of some newer 3TB for the sake of a €90 case. That wouldn`t make sense money wise and i would rather stick with my 600T. So two Akasa 4x3.5" drive cages at €22 for both is a much more sane option imo. Fabricating them myself is a minor job too. Plus i also have an old case i got for free lying in my garage that could be cannibalized.
Up here for thinking, down there for dancing!


----------



## tastegw (Apr 6, 2013)

That's a lot of fapping material you have saved up


----------



## DarkAthlete (Apr 15, 2013)

*Ax750*

Hey. 

Incredible builds in this thread. Amazing! 

Just ordered this case today, not aiming at the kind of perfection you guys are displaying though, so I don't know if I qualify for the owners club  

Anyway, one thing caught my attention, but I didn't quite catch the end of the story. In my current build, I have the Corsair AX750PSU, planning to move it over to the HAF. But what was this earlier in the thread that it didn't fit this case? And how can that even be, isn't there a standardized size for PSUs, even the lengthy ones? And how come the 860 fits, but not the 750, aren't they equal in size? 

Thanx in advance


----------



## Ie0n (May 5, 2013)

*Yay, also HAF XB*

I took the HAF XB for my new Computer, after I realized that I can't play games on my MacBook Pro (99°C with prime). I took the FX-8350, the Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, 8 GB Ripjaws X Ram, a 120 GB SSD, a beQuiet 530W and a Asus GT 630. What cooling should I take? I already bought a NZXT 200mm Fan (fits with 2 Screws) and the stock CPU-Cooler is loud and weak. Is the h80i good or should I take a good air cooling?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 5, 2013)

damn that XB of urs is packed SystemViper


----------



## t77snapshot (May 5, 2013)

Ie0n said:


> I took the HAF XB for my new Computer, after I realized that I can't play games on my MacBook Pro (99°C with prime). I took the FX-8350, the Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, 8 GB Ripjaws X Ram, a 120 GB SSD, a beQuiet 530W and a Asus GT 630. What cooling should I take? I already bought a NZXT 200mm Fan (fits with 2 Screws) and the stock CPU-Cooler is loud and weak. Is the h80i good or should I take a good air cooling?



Yes, the H80i is an excellent waterkit cooler if that is what you are interested in. In my opinion though, if you are not planning on overclocking your 8350 and wanna save some cash, then find a nice air cooler, they can perform just as good.


----------



## Ie0n (May 5, 2013)

*4 front fans?*

Is it possible to put two 120mm fans at the front and two 140mm fans on the other side right behind the 120s (inside the case)? The 140 fans have got separated holes, so everything should fit


----------



## t77snapshot (May 6, 2013)

Ie0n said:


> Is it possible to put two 120mm fans at the front and two 140mm fans on the other side right behind the 120s (inside the case)? The 140 fans have got separated holes, so everything should fit



Yes it's possible but I do not see the purpose of a push/pull with a radiator involved.


----------



## bpgt64 (May 9, 2013)

Hardware update...

Gigabyte X79S-UP4
Intel 3930k
Swiftech H220
G.Skill DDR3-1866 Cas 8 4x8GB
EVGA Geforce Titan
Corsair HX650W PSU
Intel 180GB 530 Cherryville SSD - OS Drive
Samsung 512GB SSD -Steam Drive
Twin 500GB Vraps - Storage
4TB Seagate External
Sound Blaster Z 
Bose Companion 3 2.1 system
Sennheiser PC350 Headset


----------



## puma99dk| (May 9, 2013)

hmmm sooo much light, not a big lighting fan tbh but nice hardware bpgt64 ^^


----------



## bpgt64 (May 9, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> hmmm sooo much light, not a big lighting fan tbh but nice hardware bpgt64 ^^



It has a non-light mode.  I have a panel in one of the 5.25 bay for turning off all the lights/fans.  I have removed the Turbulance fans as of a few weeks ago till I get the H220 installed.


----------



## LaMokona (May 10, 2013)

Small update to my rig


----------



## puma99dk| (May 10, 2013)

LaMokona said:


> Small update to my rig
> 
> https://imageshack.us/a/img546/4452/dsc01151q.jpg
> https://imageshack.us/a/img13/3860/dsc01156wo.jpg



how about the inside? ^^

and i wanna see more of that sticker


----------



## LaMokona (May 10, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> how about the inside? ^^
> 
> and i wanna see more of that sticker



Best pic I could find of the inside (Before the paint job)














More of the stickers per request 









And specs:
CPU: AMD FX-8350 @ 4.8Ghz
Motherboard: ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z
RAM: Patriot Viper 3 16GB (2x8GB)
Cooler: Corsair H80i
GPU: ASUS DirectCUII HD 6950 (Waiting to upgrade)
SSD: 120GB Kingston HyperX 3K
Case: Cooler Master HAF XB


----------



## puma99dk| (May 11, 2013)

LaMokona said:


> Best pic I could find of the inside (Before the pain job)
> http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/3309/34070793.jpg
> 
> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/9180/85110732.jpg
> ...



still an awesome rig even with that little sticker on


----------



## puma99dk| (May 11, 2013)

well alittle over a week ago (actually one week and one day) i received my Asus Maximus V Extreme board and i posted some pics in the Sexy Hardware Close-Up Pic Clubhouse. thread but still, it fits nicely and yes ino i need some cable management but time and time goes dunno when i will get myself to do it 
















check the Sexy hardware close-up thread for more pics


----------



## bpgt64 (May 14, 2013)

Finally got my Swiftech H220, getting some corsair SP120's in place for intakes and I'll be set!


----------



## bpgt64 (May 20, 2013)

Got my Swiftech H220 in place!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 31, 2013)

hooray i got lucky and got a HAF-XB with 2 be Quiet Silent Wings2 3 Coolink SWIF2/120mm and  a Sharkoon CCFL 2in1 Kit 10cm, red, 2x10cm brand new for merely 85$ 

i cant wait the delivery and put my mainrig in it!

hororrororooo kindly asking to be added to the club yay!

sidenote i think i will switch the 2 SWIF2 in the front for 2 Enermax UCCL12 Cluster (white led) and the one on the back for my H60, i might get 2 SP120 for it meawhile with red ring on it + a 200mm red (i dont know what brand anyway BitFenix? or i wonder if i can re use the top fan of my Thermaltake Element S (dont think so since it seems to be a 230mm) so basically it will be white and red lightning 

and btw THAT Harley Davidson mod look SICK! (the other moded one look nice too)



















still have some cable management or find better place for the CCFL unit (80mm are be quiet Shadow Wings) 















that last pics reminde me that i have to clean the dust filter on the Core1000


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 7, 2013)

little addition i managed to find a tube of Spire Bluefrost (nicknammed Spire BlueWorst by some)

but my tim under my H60 was quite old, so in wait of other compound its better than nothing

Enermax Cluster UCCL12P (on non pwm plug but pwm model have cable sleeved) without the led on.








also i got them (brand new still boxed) for 8$ (roughly) a piece





i used smaller screw and a micro precision screwdriver to put the 2nd Coolink Swif2-120p on the H60 rad, both replacing tim and adding 2nd fan lowered the cpu temp from 56° load to 46.5° (Phenom II X4 955 BE 3.2ghz stock @ 4.2ghz oc) the red tape on the top of the rad is temporary xD

iritating point: with the 2 fan on the H60 i couldnt close the top due to the 200mm touching them. so i had to put it back without then screw the 200mm from the side (god that case has so many advantage  )


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 7, 2013)

another one with a Window version ^^

which remains me, that my cat sometimes sits on the Windows :/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 7, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> another one with a Window version ^^
> 
> which remains me, that my cat sometimes sits on the Windows :/



no no its a mesh version but the last picture was without the 200mm in


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 7, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> no no its a mesh version but the last picture was without the 200mm in



oh the last pic looked like window version or i need to get some sleep 

it's still a awesome case, i use 2xNoctua NF-R8 in the lower part of the case ^^; (Totally Noctua fan )


----------



## exiledryan (Jul 1, 2013)

*re:*

can i join aswell?

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0ByRxz3GJB4YvVVlEWEdhNnVmSms&usp=sharing

just started my build


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 1, 2013)

exiledryan said:


> can i join aswell?
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0ByRxz3GJB4YvVVlEWEdhNnVmSms&usp=sharing
> 
> just started my build





*Welcome to the XB case Clubhouse!!!* 



... and welcome to TPU!


----------



## wontonoodlesoup (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi All! I just joined up. Just saw this case at Fry's the other day and I feel like I really need to have one now! I'm currently using a Thermaltake Level 10 GTS and really, there's no reason for me to change it...except I really want this cooler master case! ARGH. I wasn't sure that my radiator would fit (it's a corsair h100), but it looks like it should have no problem from what I've read here. Anyways, saw some really nice setups in here and it just makes me want to do it even more. So I'll probably pick one up tomorrow. See how it goes.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 8, 2013)

wontonoodlesoup said:


> Hi All! I just joined up. Just saw this case at Fry's the other day and I feel like I really need to have one now! I'm currently using a Thermaltake Level 10 GTS and really, there's no reason for me to change it...except I really want this cooler master case! ARGH. I wasn't sure that my radiator would fit (it's a corsair h100), but it looks like it should have no problem from what I've read here. Anyways, saw some really nice setups in here and it just makes me want to do it even more. So I'll probably pick one up tomorrow. See how it goes.



i am using a Corsair H100 in my XB case and it fits fine, i am even sure there is space for push and pull, even i only use push with 2x Noctua NF-12 PWN fans ^^


----------



## wontonoodlesoup (Jul 9, 2013)

So I picked up the case today. I have 2 80mm, 1 120mm, the corsair h100, and a 200mm. How do you guys figure out which direction the fans should face? where should flow go in and out?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 9, 2013)

some fans got small arrows on the side showing what way they spin and where the air comming






all of my Noctua fans does, but normally it's u mount this side on the rad to get ur blowed on to it


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 9, 2013)

Or just look at the fan blades...


----------



## wontonoodlesoup (Jul 9, 2013)

haha. I didn't mean which direction the fans blow. I meant, within the case, what direction should they flow. I have 2 80s, 1 120, 1 200, and 1 radiator corsair h100. but I don't know how I should set it up so that air gets moved properly.  which ones should blow in or out? or should they all blow out? I dunno.


----------



## wontonoodlesoup (Jul 9, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> i am using a Corsair H100 in my XB case and it fits fine, i am even sure there is space for push and pull, even i only use push with 2x Noctua NF-12 PWN fans ^^



Can you post a pic of how you have your radiator setup?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 9, 2013)

wontonoodlesoup said:


> Can you post a pic of how you have your radiator setup?



it has been posted before but here u can see it, but my cables ain't that much of a mess now ^^;







and from what i can see if i get mounting screws i can do pull soo enough space


----------



## wontonoodlesoup (Jul 9, 2013)

I had mine initially setup as pull cuz it came out of the box that way. With the video cards that I'm using, it fit, but it was extremely tight. So I just relocated the fans to push and now it's not quite as crowded in there. Thanks for the photo. 

Overall, I really like this box. It's a refreshing change from all those towers out there. 

Wish that it would have at least one permanent 3.5 bay. But that looks to be a topic that's been done to death here.

The only other issue I have is that my PSU barely fits in there. My PSU is the XFX Pro1250W. the cables are pressed up against the back of the 3.5 removable drive bay. REALLY tight. I wouldn't mind having it stick out further from the back to open that area up a little bit. Wondering if there's a way to do that.


----------



## k1llc0r3 (Jul 15, 2013)

*my little build..*

well i decided to do my own build again after my old haf 934 was getting to old so i decided to go with my new setup. my old one being a amd 9770 black edition, patiot viper ddr3 pc 1600 16gb, amd 5770 x2 in cross fire, thermaltake big water se modified, asus p9n deluxe then to a crosshair and a bfg 850 watt psu. i upgraded to a amd 8320 black edition, kingston hyper x beast ram pc 1850 ddr 3 32gb, thermaltake water 2.0 water cooling kit, xfx 7850 and for storage i had as my main drive a samsung 840 ssd, seagate 4.0 tb, 3.0tb 3.5" desktop drive, western digital 320, 500 x2 2.5" drives and a asus sabertooth 990fx rev. 2.0.
for peripheals i have my new kb a steel series merc from my old one, razer tarlantula and lycosa.
mouse i am using a steel series karma from my razer death addler and m$ sidewinder x8.
mouse pad i am using a steel series from my razer which i still use from time to time and soon my tron mouse pad and razer tron edition mouse ( prelude to my mod)
for fans i went with silent x and corsair. 

whats next is paint and some custom brackets along with ram cooling and well one or 2 xfx 
7850 gfx cards and going to sleeve up my psu and may redo wiring and have pics up soon.


----------



## exiledryan (Jul 16, 2013)

This is my work in progress 
when i got it 








made a 3.5 HDD rack 





























still working on side panels at the moment


----------



## exiledryan (Jul 16, 2013)

wontonoodlesoup said:


> haha. I didn't mean which direction the fans blow. I meant, within the case, what direction should they flow. I have 2 80s, 1 120, 1 200, and 1 radiator corsair h100. but I don't know how I should set it up so that air gets moved properly.  which ones should blow in or out? or should they all blow out? I dunno.



i'm running not sure yet ether but my original plan was 2 80 mm, both 120mm front and the rear 120mm as intakes then have the 230mm bitfenix as a exhaust if you are using the cooler master 200 mm fan it will bolt up but if you are to want to put a led fan that isn't  red or blue a 200 mm won't work or even bolt up but the 230mm do without modifying them i use almost exclusive bitfenix fans unless i'm only mocking up then i use fans that i have around. hope this helps you


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 4, 2013)

in a dilemma for an option of going HHAAFF--XXBB (double the box double the fun!) and get rid of my 3rd rigs Tt Element S

dilemma solved since my retailer does me a rebate (small one xD 99$ to 80$) i ordered a 2nd HAF-XB 2 Bitefenix 140mm red 1 Bitefenix 120mm red 2 Be Quiet Shadow Wing 80mm 1 Antec True quiet white and a cold cathod white set
1 is red (cathod) white (fans) the 2nd will be white (cathod) red (fans), what did you expect im swiss ... now i get to think about modding those 2, when i recieve the second, beyond light only ...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 8, 2013)

Spoiler: FULL white FULL red







































i did go all red all white i think in the end it looks not that bad, just waiting the 3 Red Spectre Pro 120 and it will be all red


----------



## Death_Masta187 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have been following this thread for months now decided to make an account now that I just finished my HAF-XB build. This is my first water cooling build as well.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5OvKf-0DXcvRThKY0hlRkEySnM&usp=sharing

Specs:
i7 4770k
16GB DDR3 2400 (Kingston Hyper X)
GTX 780
Audigy x-fi
Corsair AX860i PSU
2 x 256 GB Samsung 840 pro (RAID 0, OS)
2 x 1 TB 7200 HDD (RAID 0, Games)
1x 120mm Rad (back. Pull)
1x 240mm Rad (front. Push/pull)
swiftech MCP655-PWM W/ Bitspower pump mod kit\res mounted to the front of the case

I have not done any overclocking yet (so stock clocks all around) because I was going more for a silent PC than anything else with this build. But I will down the road if I need to.

I eventually want to replace my front res with a thinker one so I can just leave it in pull instead of push/pull. I still need to find a fan grill I can put on the back 120 rad (yet to find one that strikes my fancy).
I may even try to add a second 780 down the road if my rads can handle it and the prices drop a bit.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 14, 2013)

Death_Masta187 said:


> I have been following this thread for months now decided to make an account now that I just finished my HAF-XB build. This is my first water cooling build as well.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B5OvKf-0DXcvRThKY0hlRkEySnM&usp=sharing
> 
> ...


nice one clean and smooth


----------



## Death_Masta187 (Aug 14, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> nice one clean and smooth



Thanks, that's what I was going for. minimal and clean.   

I do want to give props to Brian (the guy who did the HAF-XB green machine). I have been doing green themed PCs for the last 13 or so years. He gave me the inspiration to want to try liquid cooling and to liquid cool the haf-xb. you can see this a little in my build as well (like my res placement )


----------



## dericwan (Aug 15, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> Note:
> 
> Don't forget that CM intended the (optional) _140mm_ fans to be installed on the inside _only_. If you want to mount them on the outside? you may have to trim sections of the plastic front panel in order for it to fit properly.
> 
> ...



I've trimmed the plastic and installed 2 x Noctua A-14 FLX. I can snapped the front panel back on...but it's still jutting out tiny bit in the middle...you can see the audio sockets and the USB sockets not properly flush again the panel but slightly set deep inside the panel. How much do you ave to trim the plastic off? or is the Noctua fans too thick?? Anyone got pics to show their 140mm fans installation?


----------



## Jamin280672 (Aug 17, 2013)

Here's my 2 cents worth on this case, have to say, ive always used Coolermaster cases, but im especially loving this one, my last one also being a great water cooling case, the CM690 II, but will be sticking with this one until they come out with something better, however this one is gonna be hard to beat, The only mod ive made so far to the case is I removed the 5 bay 2.5" HDD cage from the case and also the small circuit board from behind the 3.5" bays, I didn't trust this too much after i'd heard a couple of stories of some drives being fried by it, I chose to remove it and go for the traditional hook up of my drives instead, ok so ive not got quick release on the drives, TBH, I don't need it.

Just to add one last thing, OMG it was extremely difficult to find a 2 x 80mm radiator for the lower back of the case here in the UK, I eventually found a store which only had 2 left and no intentions of re-stocking them, I quickly grabbed one.

My system consists of a Gigabyte G1 Sniper Motherboard (love this board soooo much), Intel Core i7 920 @ 4.2ghz, 8gb G.Skill Ripjaws (4 sticks) 2 x Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5830's (I know they are old now but still play all the latest games so no need to upgrade yet) Gigabyte Odin 850W PSU, OCZ Agility 3 128gb SSD, WD 500GB Black HDD, Sony DVD R/RW/RAM Drive, Laing DDC pump with Alphacool Plexi Top, 1 x 160mm, 1 x 240mm & 1 x 120mm Radiators, EK extreme Black Acetyl CPU Block and finally a Zalman ZM-MFC2 Fan Controller.


----------



## casetronic (Aug 20, 2013)

exiledryan said:


> http://i.imgur.com/4YwuZTC.jpg
> made a 3.5 HDD rack



Had no idea a case like this existed until a recent deal came up and couldn't pass it up.  I'm not much of a gamer, I just like to tinker with new cases every now and then.  Hows that 3.5 rack working out?  Did you attach it to the case or just letting hang loose?  I'm thinking about doing the same thing, or just installing one of these  http://www.xoxide.com/evercool-armor-black.html but that'll mean no internal optical drive - not much of a change for me since I'm currently using a Silverstone FT-03.


----------



## pathfindercod (Aug 20, 2013)

A few changes since my posting a couple months ago.


----------



## atraub (Aug 21, 2013)

*My first build with liquid cooling*

Hey everyone,

My current PC is the XCLIO A380BK i.e. this full sized monster: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, I'm moving to South Korea and I wanted to make my machine smaller and cooler, both in looks and temperature.  I'm reusing most of my old components, but I'm upgrading the mobo and cpu because through a twist of fate, I have an i5-2500k cpu just collecting dust!  My graphics card is a gtx 260 Black edition which still holds up very well today 

Because I'm so excited about this new build, I want to implement a liquid cooling system.  To keep it simple and cost effective, I'm going to use the XSPC Rasa 750 RS240 kit for this.  But I'm new to this so I'm a little concerned.  My plan is to put the radiator and fans in the front and then move the included fans into the back for exhaust.  If I do that, will my other components suffer from lack of cool air flowing into my machine or will the tubes from my LCS absorb enough ambient heat to take care of that?  Would it make sense for me to mount a fan to the top (I'm going with vent rather than the window) for cool air intake?  What do you guys think?

This is my third pc build but I'm trying to plan this one out more carefully.

It's so awesome you guys have a fan club for this case.  It looks amazing!

EDIT:
Also, sorry if you guys have answered these questions earlier in the thread... 10 pages is a lot to go through.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 4, 2013)

Finally got mine put together....


----------



## Spades (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and just bought my first desktop PC. Should receive the parts monday or tuesday ^^. Here are the parts I chose :

*-AMD FX-8350
-ASRock 970 extreme4
-GTX 780 (Zotac, reference GC)
-8Go (2X4Go) Crucial Ballistix sport
-120go SSD + 1To Barracuda
-750 W Modular PSU
*
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand...

*-HAF XB case!* I just fell in love with this cube thingy (had to choose between this and the Prodigy from Bitfenix).

The big question I wanted to ask by coming here is : What do you use to paint the various parts of the case? I'm planning on painting it dark red or with a touch of dark purple, and paint a custom zombie owl design on the side panels. I do not have found any name for it yet, but as soon as the build is complete, I'll upload a bunch of pics. As for my question, what type of paint should I use? Spray paint? (Also, no custom part for me, like I've seen on the Harley Davidson build. I do not have the tools to make such parts ^^'). As for the lighting, I'll aim for something RED (yeah, red every-f***ing-where).

Thanks in advance for your answers ^^


----------



## Jamin280672 (Sep 7, 2013)

Spades said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and just bought my first desktop PC. Should receive the parts monday or tuesday ^^. Here are the parts I chose :
> 
> *-AMD FX-8350
> -ASRock 970 extreme4
> ...



Nice set up, if you want to paint the case, I suggest you get it powder coated, a lot of places will do it very cheap if you strip it down for them, £24gbp for mine to be done, as for your system setup, I would avoid ASrock like the plague, nearly every system issue ive had to deal with has had an asrock board involved, serious memory compatability problems, send it back and change it for a Gigabyte or ASUS board is my advice.


----------



## Spades (Sep 7, 2013)

Jamin280672 said:


> Nice set up, if you want to paint the case, I suggest you get it powder coated, a lot of places will do it very cheap if you strip it down for them, £24gbp for mine to be done, as for your system setup, I would avoid ASrock like the plague, nearly every system issue ive had to deal with has had an asrock board involved, serious memory compatability problems, send it back and change it for a Gigabyte or ASUS board is my advice.



Are you sure? Do you think I might get any problem in the future? I mean, I'm not planning on OC any component (never tried actually), and this build is for creation mainly (adobe suite, 3DSmax, video editing, ...). I'll change the motherboard if there is any problem (I chose this one for its features and its price, not for its quality... >_<). This build is not meant to become a beast or anything, just a computer that will be good enough for 4 or 5 years (the length of my studies in fact). As for the paint, I'll check for that, thanks !


----------



## Jamin280672 (Sep 7, 2013)

Spades said:


> Are you sure? Do you think I might get any problem in the future? I mean, I'm not planning on OC any component (never tried actually), and this build is for creation mainly (adobe suite, 3DSmax, video editing, ...). I'll change the motherboard if there is any problem (I chose this one for its features and its price, not for its quality... >_<). This build is not meant to become a beast or anything, just a computer that will be good enough for 4 or 5 years (the length of my studies in fact). As for the paint, I'll check for that, thanks !



Cheap boards for a reason, good to look at but that's about as far as it goes, i'd never buy one through my experiences of trying to fix other peoples, just either make sure your RAM that your buying is on the boards memory compatibility list on the boards manufacturing site ie ASrock, or get another board.


----------



## Spades (Sep 7, 2013)

I checked the compatibility of the board with the RAM I bought. Everything seems to be ok, so I guess I'll keep this motherboard for now. I'll have to change when I swap my FX 8350 with a i7 anyway, so it can wait . But thanks again for the warnings ^^ I'll make sure to choose a MSI or ASUS one (Gygabyte too, maybe .)


----------



## Jamin280672 (Sep 7, 2013)

Spades said:


> I checked the compatibility of the board with the RAM I bought. Everything seems to be ok, so I guess I'll keep this motherboard for now. I'll have to change when I swap my FX 8350 with a i7 anyway, so it can wait . But thanks again for the warnings ^^ I'll make sure to choose a MSI or ASUS one (Gygabyte too, maybe .)



I only buy Gigabyte boards


----------



## simroz (Sep 9, 2013)

*My first HAF XB watercool loop*

Im a noob here but wanted to show off my haf xb (Which is the best pc case i have purchased, compact, water cooling support, fits full size mobo, looks cool, etc....)

Running an i7 3770k (@4.4Ghz) 
Asrock z77 OC Formula Mobo
16Gb Gskill Trident-X 2666Mhz CL11 (@1600 CL8 due to cpu limitation....)
120Gb Kingston SSD (OS), 500Gb 2.5 SATA3 HDD (Storage)
Gigabyte windforce 7970 OC (Crap cooler, crap custom pcb with no full cover water block)  1000/1375 stock, currently 1050/1500 (need to flash BIOS to unlock voltage control)
Corsair GS800 V2 PSU 
XSPC Raystorm 750 EX240 water cooling kit with XSPC universal GPU block and a RX120 radiator (60mm thick)
Aerocool Shark Fans throughout...
Custom cowling to channel airflow as Shark fans have high CFM but not focused flow so air comes out in a 'V' pattern and i needed to try to cool VRMs, caps and VRAM modules, second duct is an exhaust with 2x 50mm fans.

This is my first attempt at a custom water loop.

Incidentally I was running the RAM at 2666 with an i5 3570K, so maybe my 3770K is a dud?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm thinking of switching to the XB from my 600T. I need portability and size reduction. How do they compare in size? My 600T next to the HAF XB. I want to put the XB on my desk so I would like to know roughly how much room it takes up. Also, is there a way to replace the 2.5" cage with a 3.5" cage? I have more Platter drives than SSDs. I would love a Prodigy but I still use ODDs and I have an H100i.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 12, 2013)

Rig is packed!  Whats with the yellow shroud?



simroz said:


> Incidentally I was running the RAM at 2666 with an i5 3570K, so maybe my 3770K is a dud?



Could be voltages or XMP loaded profiles.  What did you try?


----------



## simroz (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Rig is packed!  Whats with the yellow shroud?



That is to channel as much airflow as possible over the video card. This is because i rma'dd a ref card (msi oc) and got a gigabyte windforce 7970 back (was not very happy) hence had to use a universal water block and heatsinked the VRAM. Luckily the VRMs already has a heatsink but airflow was the issue. I have learned heaps by doing this pc (its a test run for my bigger project) but i should have gotten focused airflow fans, Aerocool shark fans have high cfm but push air out almost sideways, that is why i put channels in the shroud. VRAM dropped by about 10C by doing this.



Sasqui said:


> Could be voltages or XMP loaded profiles.  What did you try?



This is the story (don't judge me....lol), i tried to delid my i5 3570k (awesome cpu but ran hot, bout 70-75C under prime 95) so basically i F***ed it! not sure exactly what i did wrong, was doing the blade method and i think i may have put too much pressure on it or maybe static (room had carpet?). So i figured i would do an upgrade as i needed a cpu. Previously the i5 used xmp profiles no problem, 4.5Ghz on the cpu, 2666Mhz RAM, stable and happy days! When i put the 3770k i think it worked ok for an hour or so until i started over-clocking the 7970 (only clocks, no volts - had hwmonitor to check but gigabytre wf oc 1000_1375 is volt locked in bios) then after a crash the pc would not post anymore.
Power on, no post, would auto reset, pwr on, no post, auto reset, pwr on, bios option w/ message saying had failed multiple posts. Go into bios and ram set to standard config, trying to run it at 2666 yeilds same results every time - no post. so i figure F*** it, and just ran it at 1600 (shouldnt matter for games right?) but ran quicker timings (CL8 8 8 21 i think) so it seems quicker (original timings CL11 12 11 - i do not have the pc in front of me). But no xmp profiles will work. I was wondering if i turn hyper threading off will that give me a chance to run ram faster? Literally i just swapped cpu over but now in device manager there is a video related device (CPU onboard VGA?) but i have just disabled it. I know CPU come out with different oc ability and my 3770k IMC seems a bit weak (running it @ 4.4Ghz w/1.25V), not sure but im spewin i tried to delid my i5, that CPU was a trooper!

Also ram runs @ 1.65V and i read somewhere 3770k IMC does not like Volts over 1.5, but is running ok, im sure the problem is frequency related.

Any thoughts or suggestions will be greatly appreciated...


----------



## effa114 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Cooling questions*

Hey everyone,

Planning my HAF XB build. Loving the case concept and construction. 

As for cooling, I'd thought I'd decided on the Noctua NH-D14, but now I'm wondering about closed-loop. Would the Kraken X40 fit? I understand it's a single 140mm fan, and from what I can tell there's no single 140mm fan position on the case, only one that says you can mount 2x140mm on the front. (according to official specs here: http://www.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/case/lan-box/haf-xb.html)

I ask because the X60 is much pricier.

If the X40 doesn't work, would the H100i be a better alternative than the Noctua? 

Thanks so much! 

Cheers,
Ben


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 17, 2013)

little change


----------



## k1llc0r3 (Oct 28, 2013)

*My little build*

My amazing cube sports a Amd 8350 auto tuned at 4 Ghz per core, Asus Sabertooth 990fx rev 2.0, 32 Gb Corsair Extreme performance ddr 3 18000mhz 4x8 gb, 2x Amd 7850 in crossfire, cooling i went with a thermaltake water 2.0 cooler with a few extra fans i have added to ensure it stays cool but quiet. i also have this running on a lg 47" led 120 Hz tv.
120 mm fans
3x be quiet fans
2x stock thermaltake fans
3x coolermaster stock fans
2x 80 mm thermaltake fans

hdds
3x seagate 4tb hdd
2x samsung 845 ssd 256 gb
2x western digital 3 tb black caviar

steelseries merc kb for at home
razer tarlantula for my lan partys
steel series karma mouse and steel series mouse pad for home
razer tron mouse and mouse pad for lan party

platonics headset, afterglow wireless and beats headphones for jamming out

tell what yall think? i think i am going to start to cut some of the honeycomb mesh out and place in some uv reactive plexi and dremel a honey comb design with the plexi and repaint the case as well. i think i may also change the leds to the fans and replace fans to be quiet series fans. the color change inside may stay with blue possibly.


----------



## t77snapshot (Oct 28, 2013)

OP UPDATE:
*
Welcoming our new members to the XB Case Club!* 



> Jamin280672
> 
> bogmali
> 
> ...





Thank you for sharing 

~T77~


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 9, 2013)

last weekend i took my computer apart and moved alittle around and tried doing some more cabling even i sucks at it tbh 

but this i how it turned out:






the specs can be seen under System Specs


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 9, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> last weekend i took my computer apart and moved alittle around and tried doing some more cabling even i sucks at it tbh
> 
> but this i how it turned out:
> 
> ...



nice use of the place left on a mATX board for the SSD  i've put my mATX "nostalgia" build in my HAF XB too  thanks for the idea


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 9, 2013)

thx GreiverBlade, i got the Windowed top so i was like, why not just show it off even it's only 240gb


----------



## kithylin (Nov 13, 2013)

I've almost been a little afraid to post this and write this publicly as I'll probably be laughed off the internet but whatever.

I've been wanting to do a custom computer build for quite a number of years.  Most of the reason I never got in to it was the time factor.  Then money.  But now a days lots of custom computer options are actually -QUITE- a lot cheaper than they used to be years ago.  And I have more spare time than I know what to do with now a days, so.. the time is right and I'll be building a really customized custom computer.

Recently I went to my local Fry's Electronics (large warehouse-style brick`n`mortar store like best buy) and I went to their computer cases and spent several hours just looking through the different cases.  Sticking my paws inside, taking the panels off, taking the bezels off.  Trying to envision in my mind how water cooling setups would work in various cases.

After all that time and all the different cases out there, I finally settled on the Cooler Master HAF XB as my choice. I don't know why.. I think it's cute and I fell in love with it.  I like the little SSD rack in the bottom, I was thinking I could put 4 x 32 GB SSD's in there and raid-0 em for OS drive.  A 2 x 5.25" resivoir+pump combo one side, and two large-capacity 3.5" hard drives (I'd probably remove and won't even use that hotswap thing)  It's just.. the layout, the airflow design.. the radiator placement, everything is just perfect with the HAF XB.  Not to mention the carrying handles!

I'll probably be buying it in about 2 months and start down the path of building this thing.

Now the laughable part... what I plan to put in it:  P45-based motherboard (That's right, LGA-775 with DDR2).  And I plan to paint it internally and externally.  And the other laughable part, what I plan to paint it with:  Probably a high-gloss aerosol can of some color or other from walmart.  I know you're usually supposed to sand it and strip it down and stuff, but I was probably just planning to do it cheap and just paint over the black that it comes in and go with it.

I plan to go dual-rad custom-loop water cooling, and aim for some significant overclocking of various 775 chips, dual cores, quads.. try a few xeons and desktop chips. You can buy these quads for < $30 each used on ebay these days.  The dual cores are < $20 each.  I know I can get 5ghz at least on a couple dual cores I already have, and just maybe see 4.8 - 5 on some quads depending how well it cools. I thought it'd be fun to throw a few various 775 chips in there and try to clock the ever-living crap out of em and see what they can do.

It's just for fun and giggles.  Also I have a pair of mis-matched HD 4890's to use in it.

I might consider starting up a separate build thread, depending on the response to my post here.  We'll see.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 13, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'm thinking of switching to the XB from my 600T. I need portability and size reduction. How do they compare in size? My 600T next to the HAF XB. I want to put the XB on my desk so I would like to know roughly how much room it takes up. Also, is there a way to replace the 2.5" cage with a 3.5" cage? I have more Platter drives than SSDs. I would love a Prodigy but I still use ODDs and I have an H100i.



you can make it ghetto hdd slot, or do modding a little
i guess its like 2 and half desktop case 
so it takes much space but i like it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 13, 2013)

kithylin said:
			
		

> Now the laughable part... what I plan to put in it: P45-based motherboard (That's right, LGA-775 with DDR2).


 laughable part?

my HAF XB currently have a mATX Asus M3N78-CM AM2+ board with a Phenom X4 9600B, 4gb Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800Mhz and a MSI N460GTX Hawk. (note: the Macho isn't in currently i need to find a new cooler)


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 13, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> laughable part?
> 
> my HAF XB currently have a mATX Asus M3N78-CM AM2+ board with a Phenom X4 9600B, 4gb Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800Mhz and a MSI N460GTX Hawk. (note: the Macho isn't in currently i need to find a new cooler)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131113/PHOTO_20131109_163308.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131113/PHOTO_20131109_163223.jpg



wow, one reason i use xb is i use deepcool assasin and its weight >1kg, so i feel better using horizontal tray than vertical. im afraid it would bring stress much to the board.
im glad that xb could take big cooler like that


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 13, 2013)

well the Macho isn't what we can call heavy (its atm in my In Win GR one and even if my ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 has one of the 1155 hole cracked and the pcb is thin as hell... 

i would have more "fear" if i was using my IFX-14, but i think the IFX will go again in the mATX build.





verticaly ... no biggies good retention mecanisme ... (unlike deepcool?) weight of that one > 790gr for the heatsink alone and 2x160gr for the TY-147 total 1Kg110Gr

the Deepcool Assasin is like my IFX-14 indeed, but with less thicker heatpipe but more of them





i just need to re order 2 TY-147 or the Extreme TY-143 2500rpm, for now i have only 2 TY-147 and they are on the Macho


----------



## kithylin (Nov 13, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> laughable part?
> 
> my HAF XB currently have a mATX Asus M3N78-CM AM2+ board with a Phenom X4 9600B, 4gb Corsair XMS2 DDR2 800Mhz and a MSI N460GTX Hawk. (note: the Macho isn't in currently i need to find a new cooler)
> <snip>



Well pretty much with the cost of the XB and the water cooling kit I want, I'm probably looking at about $350 to spend on an older platform.  Some folks might think I'm crazy for doing such a thing. The water cooling hardware is quite a lot significantly cheaper today than it used to be though.


----------



## wontonoodlesoup (Nov 18, 2013)

*spacer*

My power supply is the XFX 1250W. It's a pretty large power supply, and while it does technically fit, I find that it makes the cables really squeezed up against the chip to power the drive bays. So I drew up a design for my friend, who printed it out using a 3D printer. Do you guys think it will be an issue if I use something like this? For one thing, I think it may cut off a bit of the fan opening at the top. Anyways, I have attached a picture. Your input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 18, 2013)

wontonoodlesoup said:


> My power supply is the XFX 1250W. It's a pretty large power supply, and while it does technically fit, I find that it makes the cables really squeezed up against the chip to power the drive bays. So I drew up a design for my friend, who printed it out using a 3D printer. Do you guys think it will be an issue if I use something like this? For one thing, I think it may cut off a bit of the fan opening at the top. Anyways, I have attached a picture. Your input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


what about using longer screw?
if you can find longer screws you can use that without any modification


----------



## lastmanstanding (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi

I bought my HAF-XB when they first came out because I am running an AMD FX8350 on air with a ZALMAN CNPS12X heat sink which is rather large. I also required a 6xVelocirapter raid0 to ensure beyond SSD speed and 960GB space for a lot less money than using 2x500GB SSD's. I don't post to forums often unless I feel I can help folks on a forum with a common issue. I decided to post here today because I noticed a big complaint was hard drive space for 3.5" drives. I solved this problem by taking the lower drive braces from a cheap case and pounding them flat. Then I took a thin rubber strip from an old mouse pad to reduce vibration and mounted the 6 drives into the braces using beveled screws to reduce the height required.

Note in the pictures that the 80mm fans cool the drives and the motherboard tray covers the drives nicely.










This makeshift bracket allows up to 7 drives and tightly fits between the power supply and the
inner case edge. I hope this helps anyone who wants more 3.5" drives.

Here are more pix of the case with tray in place. Please note the nasty dust accumulation on the heat sink fins. The massive weight of all the add-ons makes this case great. My last vertical case actually failed because the weight killed the motherboard.







Some folk will notice all the add-on cards for drive expansion. These drives reside on a shelf under the main case and run off their own power supply allowing a huge data storage capability that can be turned off independently of the main box.





Before anyone with odd intrests asks, Yes that is a rare VisonTek dual hd4670X2 graphics card with quad DVI outputs


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2013)

lastmanstanding said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought my HAF-XB when they first came out because I am running an AMD FX8350 on air with a ZALMAN CNPS12X heat sink which is rather large. I also required a 6xVelocirapter raid0 to ensure beyond SSD speed and 960GB space for a lot less money than using 2x500GB SSD's. I don't post to forums often unless I feel I can help folks on a forum with a common issue. I decided to post here today because I noticed a big complaint was hard drive space for 3.5" drives. I solved this problem by taking the lower drive braces from a cheap case and pounding them flat. Then I took a thin rubber strip from an old mouse pad to reduce vibration and mounted the 6 drives into the braces using beveled screws to reduce the height required.
> 
> ...




Velociraptor pack ??? RUUUUUUUNNN!!! ... second thought .... OH WOW...


----------



## atraub (Dec 30, 2013)

I moved to Korea, so prior to moving I upgraded my PC and put it into this case to make it easier to transport.  Love the case, but my mobo decided to die IMMEDIATELY after I got here.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 4, 2014)

lastmanstanding said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought my HAF-XB when they first came out because I am running an AMD FX8350 on air with a ZALMAN CNPS12X heat sink which is rather large. I also required a 6xVelocirapter raid0 to ensure beyond SSD speed and 960GB space for a lot less money than using 2x500GB SSD's. I don't post to forums often unless I feel I can help folks on a forum with a common issue. I decided to post here today because I noticed a big complaint was hard drive space for 3.5" drives. I solved this problem by taking the lower drive braces from a cheap case and pounding them flat. Then I took a thin rubber strip from an old mouse pad to reduce vibration and mounted the 6 drives into the braces using beveled screws to reduce the height required.
> 
> ...


nice but the space is tight when you place hdd vertically, i ever try it and i cant put the tray right so why i place them horizontally.


----------



## supercracker (Jan 27, 2014)

I too have this case and love it. I was thinking of adding water cooling. The Cooler Master Seidon 120XL, will I have clearance issues with the top mounted fan?


----------



## jkang117 (May 27, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I just got this case and did my first build ever!! Could you guys help me with my fan set up don't really know what I should do about it. I currently have:

Corsair H100i Radiator 2 120mm fan connected to the front blowing air out and then 1 200mm fan blowing air in and 1 120mm fan in the back blowing air out. I don't think this is the correct setup. I did this based on what my buddy told me. I was thinking about buying more fans, but before I do, I would definitely like to maximize the amount of airflow.


----------



## t77snapshot (May 28, 2014)

*Hello jkang17, Welcome to the club and TPU!* 

I would recommend downloading a program that monitors your temps (cpu, gpu, chipset hdd etc.), then adjust your fan configuration to see what works best for you. 

Negative pressure: More fan pressure exhausting air from the case than drawing air into the case
Positive pressure: More fan pressure drawing air into the case than exhausting air from the case

Generally, positive pressure is preferred by most. The principle reason is the reduction of dust in the gaps or crevices of the case - negative pressure tends to draw dust into these spaces as exhaust fans pull extra air into the case through any space possible. Using fan filters on inlet fans one can nearly eliminate dust within the case, and when combined with positive pressure, dust also doesn't accumulate in any case gaps.

An ideal configuration for airflow is slightly positive pressure. If airflow is too imbalanced, less air will circulate and that is not optimal. 





jkang117 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just got this case and did my first build ever!! Could you guys help me with my fan set up don't really know what I should do about it. I currently have:
> 
> Corsair H100i Radiator 2 120mm fan connected to the front blowing air out and then 1 200mm fan blowing air in and 1 120mm fan in the back blowing air out. I don't think this is the correct setup. I did this based on what my buddy told me. I was thinking about buying more fans, but before I do, I would definitely like to maximize the amount of airflow.


----------



## dingho (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello,
I'm considering to purchase the HAF XB EVO.  I've read a number of reviews, but I'm still confused about the dust filters.  I know there is a removable one for the PSU intake, but various sites describe the front panel fan dust filters very differently.

Can anyone please clarify what, if any, dust filters are present on the 2 front intake fans?

Appreciate any help.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 14, 2014)

dingho said:


> Hello,
> I'm considering to purchase the HAF XB EVO.  I've read a number of reviews, but I'm still confused about the dust filters.  I know there is a removable one for the PSU intake, but various sites describe the front panel fan dust filters very differently.
> 
> Can anyone please clarify what, if any, dust filters are present on the 2 front intake fans?
> ...


yes, but it placed on the front panel so if you wanna clean it up you need to take off the front panel



so i made my own dust filter in front of fans and remove dust filter that on front panel


----------



## dingho (Jul 15, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> yes, but it placed on the front panel so if you wanna clean it up you need to take off the front panel
> View attachment 57710
> so i made my own dust filter in front of fans and remove dust filter that on front panel



Thanks Micropage.
I'm still a little confused.  Is the black metal (?) mesh around the Cooler master logo the dust filter? Or is there another filter (removable?) behind that as well?
I"m asking about original configuration, no your custom filter.

Thanks again.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 15, 2014)

dingho said:


> Thanks Micropage.
> I'm still a little confused.  Is the black metal (?) mesh around the Cooler master logo the dust filter? Or is there another filter (removable?) behind that as well?
> I"m asking about original configuration, no your custom filter.
> 
> Thanks again.


yeah, behind the mesh it has dust filter, actually dust filter and the front mesh are one and you need to take off the front panel to clean it
you can use pressure air or paint brush to clean the dust filter but the result may not clean enough, if you want to clean it 100% you need to take off the front panel
thats why i remove it and using custom dust filter


----------



## Rood (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey all
I love the haf xb evo and atm I'm thinking of building my next pc with it. 

A quick question: the specs state that the limit for a power supply is 180mm, I would like to use an xfx black 1000w, that is 190mm long. Could this work or definately not?

Thanks for any help!

Greetz


----------



## jrnix21 (Aug 23, 2014)

First of all, I just wanted to tell you all how excited I am to join as a member and post in THIS forum! This is my first ever custom build, needless to say, the Haf XB Evo made me take the plunge! I liked this case so much, that I ordered it six months before I had the cash to get anything else! It stayed empty and dark for months in my living room. This inspired me to sell my children and get my system all together!! Just kidding….don’t have kids yet…but if I did….hmmm….


Anyways, I want to do a lot more to my build to really make it my own. It may never be as amazing as the crazy mods I am seeing here, but I can dream right? So far all I have done to my Haf XB was add some led lights. It’s not everyone’s taste, but it looks pretty sweet to me! Other things I want to do are paint the motherboard tray and some of the outside with some kind of metallic car paint. Color is waaaay beyond me at this point, but I am really taking my time. I would feel pretty bad if I ruined a piece of art that is the Haf XB!


If wondering, here’s what I got in it:

I7 4790K up to 4.4 GHz (will OC at some point)
Gigabyte UD5H-BK
16 Gb G Skill Trident 2400MHz
Samsung 850 Pro 256 Gb (first SSD I have ever used in any machine)
Corsair CX600M Modular PSU
LG BD rom
Seagate 2 Tb Platter drive (yea, so my mom randomly found this somewhere….free and works!)
Corsair H100i cooler (got the stock fans from the case as push, have the Corsair fans as pull)
$8 Led Cooler Master fan for the back 120mm slot
And of course the Cooler Master Haf XB Evo!

The missing component in this build is obvious….need a million more dollars first....But really, I am wanting to get a GTX 780, but that may be a while…


I saved for a looooong time for this stuff, and yea, it was worth the wait! Here is some pictures of the case with the different color LEDs. I’ve got a remote that changes the colors…pretty cool.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 23, 2014)

Rood said:


> Hey all
> I love the haf xb evo and atm I'm thinking of building my next pc with it.
> 
> A quick question: the specs state that the limit for a power supply is 180mm, I would like to use an xfx black 1000w, that is 190mm long. Could this work or definately not?
> ...


you have 2 option, first you remove the hotswap pcb on the front drive bays, the second is using longer screw with spacer to tight the psu


----------



## kithylin (Aug 24, 2014)

jrnix21 said:


> <snip>
> 
> First of all, I just wanted to tell you all how excited I am to join as a member and post in THIS forum! This is my first ever custom build, needless to say, the Haf XB Evo made me take the plunge! I liked this case so much, that I ordered it six months before I had the cash to get anything else! It stayed empty and dark for months in my living room. This inspired me to sell my children and get my system all together!! Just kidding….don’t have kids yet…but if I did….hmmm….
> 
> ...



Welcome to that "awesome parts" feeling. I've waited for years and years and years to have a powerful, sexy, overclocked, water cooled nvidia setup. Almost ever since I've owned a computer. I just recently took the plunge and finally have such a setup. Sadly no HAF XB .. it's been built in to a big antec 1200 chassis. But I love the HAF XB and I'm almost seriously considering getting one and doing some weird builds in it. I see so many interesting build ideas in this thread that it has me thinking a lot about it.


----------



## kithylin (Aug 24, 2014)

First off I'm sorry to double-reply, but I have some questions about the HAF XB and how things would work with it.

Some plans I had with it.. I might outline it and see what some people think.

To get this to work it would involve a lot of time invested and some very careful planning, and probably a lot of fittings.. as this will likely be a build involving lots of tight turns and such. And.. yes, it might be using somewhat older components in some people's eyes, so please no comments on the age of the parts in question. It's what I want to use and that's my prerogative.

I'm thinking of using the HAF XB with a "ultimate DirectX-9 Gaming Computer" setup.
The parts in question: A pair of water cooled, overclocked, EVGA GTX-470 Hydro Copper FTW edition cards, bios modded for more voltage, that take a +50% core overclock stable (I already own these and they're fantastic). These two cards together run really hot and I already know I'll need at least 3x120mm worth of radiator to cool just those. So to get that much cooling in the HAF XB, I'd be looking at a 2x120mm radiator in the front, top, and then another single 120mm radiator on the top, back fan port. That should cover the GPU's.

 And then I was thinking of trying to water cool a LGA-771 12MB quad core @ 4.4 ghz (I already have one that will do that in a different computer) and a nvidia 790i motherboard probably. Then to loop in the CPU I was thinking of adding a 2x80mm radiator on the bottom back 2 fan ports. I -think- that should handle it, I have the cpu just fine with a single 120mm radiator right now.. so that should be 160mm of radiator space down there and -should- be enough, I think.

And possibly using a MCP-355 with aftermarket top (already own it) and just setting it in the bottom somewhere loose and plumbing through it. Maybe try and work in a bottom drain line some how, and a TEE up in the top half of the loop with a fill/bleed line up there, where air should collect. I was trying to measure clearances and think if I'm careful and pick the right radiators and the right fans, I can manage to double-stack all radiator points in push-pull, even the bottom one. I measured clearances in a HAF XB on the bottom spot with a google sketchup model I found.

My question is if anyone has any other ideas for arrangement of this idea, or if someone has some ideas I haven't thought of yet for where to place radiators. Or any comments in general. I think it would be fairly neato and interesting to manage to cram all that into a cute little cube and make it work


----------



## Hak Foo (Sep 3, 2014)

I've been looking longingly at the HAF XB since I first saw it.  Although I don't care for the specific visual language (it's so... Cooler Master... looking), the concept of a horizontal mainboard has fascinated me for ages, ever since I had an Athlon XP 2000+ in, seemingly, the last ATX desktop case ever made.

What I'm wondering-- can you use those 3.5" bays for external-facing devices, or are you permanently stuck with hard disc trays?  I'm strongly attached to the concept of "built in card reader" but also "two optical drives".

For the people who're using a Thermalright Macho in it-- does it only clear the "raised" portion of the case top, or the lower portion too?  I'd sort of like to try to go for a very retro theme, which would involve removing a lot of the chunky-protrudey stuff.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hak Foo said:


> I've been looking longingly at the HAF XB since I first saw it.  Although I don't care for the specific visual language (it's so... Cooler Master... looking), the concept of a horizontal mainboard has fascinated me for ages, ever since I had an Athlon XP 2000+ in, seemingly, the last ATX desktop case ever made.
> 
> What I'm wondering-- can you use those 3.5" bays for external-facing devices, or are you permanently stuck with hard disc trays?  I'm strongly attached to the concept of "built in card reader" but also "two optical drives".



too bad its for hdd only and theres no mechanism to hold like card reader


----------



## Jonathan Lavoie (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi everybody!

I will soon become an owner of a HAF XB EVO. This case is just awesome!

I was wondering if any of you could help me with this : 

I currently have a HAF 932 and i'm bored to bring it to lans and friend's houses... And i use a H100 water cooler in it for my i5 2500 oced.

I wanna buy the HAF XB EVO and transfer all my stuff, plus a new video card. Gigabyte gtx 970 gaming G1.... wich is 312 mm long. I saw on their website (cooler master) that it could fit a 13.1 inch long video card... (that is without radiator).

Will it fit inside the case with the H100 (only 1 set of fan instead of push / pull). From what i saw in this thread (pictures and checking card length), this could fit... But i want your advices.

I checked a lot of the post in the 11 pages long thread but count find a clear answer.

Thanks guys for your answers!


----------



## dragonprince (Oct 25, 2014)

my heatsink is literally just 1 inch too big for a 200m fan to fit. 
i ended up installing it on the outside but do not really like the look, any suggestions?
i was thinking of buying the windowed top panel and staking it under the mesh one, take off the window and hope that will work, but as i see it the windowed panel has the same bump the mesh panel has. 
any suggestions that would not require a power tool?


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 25, 2014)

dragonprince said:


> my heatsink is literally just 1 inch too big for a 200m fan to fit.
> i ended up installing it on the outside but do not really like the look, any suggestions?
> i was thinking of buying the windowed top panel and staking it under the mesh one, take off the window and hope that will work, but as i see it the windowed panel has the same bump the mesh panel has.
> any suggestions that would not require a power tool?


you wanna use big cooler with top 20cm fan?
i may not use 20cm fan on top, but i would use better front fans to give better airflow
or you may take slim 20cm


----------



## dragonprince (Oct 25, 2014)

i have the two front fans as intake and top-back as out. is that enough? i have 2 80mm for the bottom, but there are kinda loud so i dont generally use them, so i thought having the 200mm fan was necessary for keeping my system cool ( pun greatly intended).
on another note, what orientation should my fans be to optimize cooling and a dust-free environment?


----------



## maddabbo (Nov 4, 2014)

anyone know if this motherboard will cram into this case?

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/RAMPAGE_V_EXTREME/specifications/

It's slightly larger than atx at 12x10.7 vs 12x9.6 at standard


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 4, 2014)

dragonprince said:


> i have the two front fans as intake and top-back as out. is that enough? i have 2 80mm for the bottom, but there are kinda loud so i dont generally use them, so i thought having the 200mm fan was necessary for keeping my system cool ( pun greatly intended).
> on another note, what orientation should my fans be to optimize cooling and a dust-free environment?



you may replace or using silent fans on that
and if you want to minimize dust, just using air filter/ dust filter or just create custom dust filter


----------



## Xtreme Gamer (Jan 2, 2016)

I bought the haf xb evo 2 and saw the amount of drives it can hold. I dont understand what it means though. I have 1 hard drive and 3 ssds. Can it hold all ofnthat in the internal drive cage without having to use the hotswap bays? Or will I have to get a different drive cage from their site? I dont want to have to use the hotswap bays if I dont need to. I only want to use hotswap for temp storage if possible. What do you guys think? Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 4, 2016)

Xtreme Gamer said:


> I bought the haf xb evo 2 and saw the amount of drives it can hold. I dont understand what it means though. I have 1 hard drive and 3 ssds. Can it hold all ofnthat in the internal drive cage without having to use the hotswap bays? Or will I have to get a different drive cage from their site? I dont want to have to use the hotswap bays if I dont need to. I only want to use hotswap for temp storage if possible. What do you guys think? Thanks for the help!!!!


m iss read its evo?
http://www.coolermaster.com/case/lan-box-haf-series/haf-xb-evo/
i think you use the cage for all, btw you should have 3.5 inch bracket from your ssd, so you just use it since it support 4 3,5 inch drives


----------



## Tachinaori (Feb 29, 2016)

Joined this website just so I could join this amazing club 

Below are some pics of my Haf XB and my rig in general.  

Went full AMD.

Eight Core 4.0 AMD Fx 8350 
R9 390 by Powercolor
16 gigs of ddr3
Corsair Watercooler.
Avermedia Live Gamer HD ( Capture Card )

I use this system for my youtube channel and streaming to twitch.
Ive been thinking about going full watecooling. But I need to save more money to complete the process.  Now that ive seen pics I know what I want to do.


----------



## MadroX (Mar 11, 2016)

Good Day all the way from SA(South Africa)

Wonder if there is anyone that could stear me in the right direction.....

Just bought a secondhand HAF XB......still in good nic only problem is i noticed that the 5.25" bays are missing aswell as the xdoc circuit board....not so much worried about the xdoc,but i cant fit a optical drive without the bay....is there anywhere in the world i could buy such a bay..cause i see that it is just screwed to the bottom of the case...

Any advise will be greatly appriciated


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 11, 2016)

Tachinaori said:


> this amazing club



we could even start our OWN club...   it wouldn't be as cool as this one, but ..eh. mines overclocked btw





sorry for the hijack. i couldnt resist. laughs have been in short supply around my house lately.


----------



## Tachinaori (Mar 11, 2016)

LoL that's too funny


----------



## Arkham (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi all,

I'll buy this case soon. Can we  put two 140mm coolfan in the front panel and a H100i watercooling without his 120mm fans to save space for the graphics card?


----------



## Heliphlier (Jun 9, 2016)

I have my case on the way along with some more of the components for this build. So far I am building this out with The HAF-XB, an i7 4790k 4.0ghz, 32 gig Corsair Vengeance pro DDR3, Samsung 850 pro SSD's, MSI Z97 Gaming 5 Mobo. I'm still shopping for fans, the Graphics Card, and Power Supply. I'd also like to use one of the Cool Master V8 GTS cpu coolers inside if it will fit. Has anyone ever read or heard of this cooler being used in this case? I am afraid it will be too tall to use in conjunction with a 200mm top case fan.


----------



## SpacetimeCowboy (Aug 5, 2016)

Hey guys, HAF XB looks cool. I had big plans to make major mod overhauls with wood and perspex... but I am also lazy so here we have a pretty standard case... which I took apart sprayed bight green in a really amateur fashion.

I think it looks cool, I really love the shape of this case, and the way it mounts horizontally and hides the PSU and gubbins below deck.

I got the case really cheap, but it was the non-windowed edition, so I added the perspex window myself. Also the fan speed controller was an afterthought, and I don't have any more paint.

Also added LED strip and some Acoustipak noise dampening material. I hate PC noise. My PSU is the loudest component at the moment... working on it.

Cooling is amazing in this case, I can run the fans crazy slow and keep everything happy (CPU ~30c - 40c) until I really start pushing pixels. This is with the side vents blocked by the noise dampening material.

One day I will build a wooden and perspex beauty on a HAF XB chassis, until then, this is pretty enough for me.

Enjoy your boxes, thanks for the inspiration!

AMD 8350
GTX 960
16GB DDR3
250GB SSD
1TB HDD
2TB HDD
Noctua NH-D14
Akasa Fan Speed Controller


----------



## SpacetimeCowboy (Aug 6, 2016)

Heliphlier said:


> I have my case on the way along with some more of the components for this build. So far I am building this out with The HAF-XB, an i7 4790k 4.0ghz, 32 gig Corsair Vengeance pro DDR3, Samsung 850 pro SSD's, MSI Z97 Gaming 5 Mobo. I'm still shopping for fans, the Graphics Card, and Power Supply. I'd also like to use one of the Cool Master V8 GTS cpu coolers inside if it will fit. Has anyone ever read or heard of this cooler being used in this case? I am afraid it will be too tall to use in conjunction with a 200mm top case fan.



HAF XB supports up to 180mm cooler height. This may include a couple of mm slack, I don't know. V8 GTS is 166.5mm, leaving ~13.5mm for internal top fan.

This is an example of a 12mm thick 120mm Fan that I believe would fit.... snuggly. https://www.quietpc.com/slipstream-120-slim-2000

Also, just as a suggestion, a 120mm top fan may not be neccesary to keep everything well within tolerances. Front and rear fans can do a lot, and your chosen CPU cooler seems very efficient.

Good luck.

http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/v8-gts/
http://www.coolermaster.com/case/lan-box/haf-xb/


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 16, 2016)

Hello everyone! I am glad to see the XB club is still kick'in. 

I will be update the OP soon and adding new members to the list.

Thanks,
T77


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 16, 2016)

t77snapshot said:


> Hello everyone! I am glad to see the XB club is still kick'in.
> 
> I will be update the OP soon and adding new members to the list.
> 
> ...


welcome back then 

i am off the club ... i committed myself to a vertically aligned copycat ...


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 30, 2016)

Ha, there's a thread about this genius case.
I need help. Our flat is relatively dusty, and those damn 80mm fan slots are sucking lots of stuff inside the case. I've been trying to figure out a good way to cover both of them, but never came up with anything. Typical dust filters don't work, because they need a fan on the other side to screw into. Furthermore, the grille is protruded outwards, which makes it even more complicated.
Any ideas?


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 30, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> Ha, there's a thread about this genius case.
> I need help. Our flat is relatively dusty, and those damn 80mm fan slots are sucking lots of stuff inside the case. I've been trying to figure out a good way to cover both of them, but never came up with anything. Typical dust filters don't work, because they need a fan on the other side to screw into. Furthermore, the grille is protruded outwards, which makes it even more complicated.
> Any ideas?




Do you have a couple old 80mm fans you don't mind gutting? cut the whole assembly out and only use the shroud to allow the fan filters to screw into.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 30, 2016)

That's a bit too MacGyver for me 
The nonexistant dust filters is pretty much my only complaint about the case. This place and the side panels. What were they thinking?


----------



## t77snapshot (Sep 30, 2016)

Octopuss said:


> That's a bit too MacGyver for me
> The nonexistant dust filters is pretty much my only complaint about the case. This place and the side panels. What were they thinking?




The XB was designed to function more as a benchmark box where you may be swapping hardware and/ overclocking often. Maybe this case isn't for you? 

I tell you what,  you buy the filters online and I'll send you two custom 80mm shrouds for 6 bucks shipped.  (lower 48, pp only)


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 30, 2016)

I might replace it at some point in near future, yea. It's my wife's "office" PC, and it works just fine - it's just the dust. Plus it looks fairly nice and fits in the room.


----------



## GoldenPP (Jun 16, 2017)

Thought I would put my build out there. If anyone would like to know my specs let me know. It is a custom loop.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 2, 2017)

Can you fit a Master Liquid Pro 280 I here along with a MSI 1080 duke?


----------



## 8-Bit Wolf (Mar 1, 2018)

Anyone know where to get the HAF XB HOTSWAP PCB (REVISED)? Or, is selling one; I will do paypal.


----------

